# Build Thread: Osprey 18 Flats Skiff



## Shalla Wata Rider

COOL ! Another Build ...All I can say is SLOW DOWN your gonna be done before me  :-? 
Did you Order the Okumee from world Panel in Riviera Beach ? I Know there has got to be somebody closer to you if that was the case...maybe even cheaper...


----------



## LWalker

Yup, World Panel in Riviera Beach. I couldn't find anyone around here. If you have a source I am all ears....it cost $110 to ship 5 sheets of 18mm.


----------



## cutrunner

Your going to finish before Oysterbreath lol


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

I'll Check around with some "Big Boat" folks I know in your neck of the woods ...If you are Gonna buy any juniper PM me 'cause I used to have a Guy Outta' Georgia that would deliver Rough Cut to your door for a good price...It's been A while ... I'll Look him up tomorrow to see if he is still around...


----------



## makin moves

Boat building madness  cant wait to see the progress.


----------



## tomahawk

Very quick and very reasonable and are usually fully stocked.

http://plywood.boatbuildercentral.com/


----------



## DuckNut

When are you going to fish with your previous build?


----------



## LWalker

> Very quick and very reasonable and are usually fully stocked.
> 
> http://plywood.boatbuildercentral.com/


Thanks! I checked with them. They are having a winter sale on Okume right now and World Panel was still cheaper by about 7%. I also felt like World Panel's customer service was better.




> When are you going to fish with your previous build?


I have fished it once since I finished it a few weeks ago. I hope to go again over the holidays if it will quit blowing.


----------



## oysterbreath

> Your going to finish before Oysterbreath lol


Ohhhhhhh, I see you've got jokes huh? lol

Looking good so far, world panel is a good place. They give a slight discount to folk who tell them they are members of wooden boat forum too. One thing I would advise, put caster wheels on your strong back. Set it up so that as you are setting up the frames it is blocked up, elevated and level with the wheels not not touching ground. Once you have the frames set then you can kick out the blocks and move the whole thing around as needed. I'm sooooooo glad I did mine that way.


----------



## LWalker

I put 6 casters on it this weekend and was kicking around ideas for shimming it to get everything level. I like your idea as shimming the wheels wasn't working too well. Having wheels is going to be great as my work area is small. I can however move the bayboat and car out of the garage if I need the room for the day. I am planning to do the heavy sanding outside if possible.


----------



## oysterbreath

When I built mine, I knew I was going to put it on wheels and knew that I was going to need it to be extremely sturdy. I wanted to be able to lay on it while under the boat. So my strong back, as you can see from my pics, is very sturdy. being able to access the underside of the boat was pretty important for me because during the planking phase of cold molding I wanted to be able see that my planking screws were going into my frames. I also wanted to be able to remove excess epoxy that squeezed through before it hardened. These are things to think about...


----------



## LWalker

Time to make some sawdust


----------



## Rediculous

That is some pretty damn plywood. Looking forward to your build.


----------



## LWalker

> That is some pretty damn plywood. Looking forward to your build.


Agreed, I was impressed.

I took one sheet out and rough cut it to size for two of the frames. Here is full size template for frame C glued to the wood with 3M 77 spray on the paper only. This allowed my to re-position the template as well as providing a bond that did not leave residue on the wood, but held the template very well while cutting.



All cut



I had to throw it up on the strongback...


----------



## cutrunner

That's sweet, pretty much foolproof so far
What's the boat next to it?


----------



## LWalker

> That's sweet, pretty much foolproof so far
> What's the boat next to it?


Blackjack 224


----------



## cutrunner

Sweet


----------



## fsae99

Love those Black Jacks.

Dude, you got a disease.


----------



## oysterbreath

So you are going to go with the cold molded method? I don't know why but I thought you were going to do strip method.


----------



## LWalker

Yes, cold molded. I talked to Timm about it but he only has the 16 available in strip. He said he might convert the Osprey plans in the future but didnt have a timeline. I really prefer the 18 over the 16 for my needs.


----------



## LWalker

I have knocked out three more frames this afternoon. I will put in a couple more hours tonight...


----------



## LWalker

One more frame completed


----------



## LWalker

I may do a bright transom, so I tried to pick the prettiest piece for that:


Frames are complete...now I need to level, square, and true everything up.


----------



## Recidivists

A bright transom? Sweet.


----------



## LWalker

> A bright transom?  Sweet.


I don't know what will be bright yet, but I have selected some good looking wood for the outer transom and the front and rear bulkheads.  I will definitely have a bright side console, but who knows about the rest.


----------



## oysterbreath

Those are some pretty frames man. Looks good! The bright transom will be awesome. I thought about doing one on mine with a piece of veneer. The only issue I see with doing it the way you have it set up is that when you get your hull panels on, you may want to reinforce the bottom edge of the transom with lapped fiberglass. That will become very noticeable. If you are ok with not having that edge highly reinforced then you'll be ok. Also, frame C might look sweet bright too.


----------



## Recidivists

Yeah, getting that lapped fiber cut with precision will be a problem.


----------



## LWalker

I was thinking about frame C and G too! I am considering a lot of different options.....this is the fun part as everything is a blank canvas! I had tentatively planned to do the transom like this to avoid the lapped glass issue. Probably the same reason Chittum did it this way. What do you guys think?


----------



## cutrunner

I would personally build the transom normally then add the veneer (real wood) with some thickened epoxy that way you don't have to worry about the structure, and you won't have that 4 inch radius around it.but that's just me


----------



## LWalker

Gotcha! So add the veneer after the glass, then just seal it with a few coats of epoxy and some varnish for UV?


----------



## oysterbreath

> Gotcha!  So add the veneer after the glass, then just seal it with a few coats of epoxy and some varnish for UV?


RobbWhite did his wood transom the way that I would do it. check out his thread. 

Since building from a mold is vastly different from our methods I doubt the reason Chittum didn't take the carbon fiber out to the edges is as you speculated. If you want to do carbon, that would be sweet too. You could carbon fiber the transom edge to edge too. The carbon would be cosmetic though. Laminated it after fairing.


----------



## LWalker

I raised up my strongback and leveled it using some legs in preparation for installing my frames. I added string line independent of the frames to act as my center line. It hovers about 1/8" above the frames. Next I installed each frame making sure it was centered on the string line and square to the frame. I checked the frame's fairness with some batten and eyeballed it for a good 30 minutes. All looks very good. 

Now I calculating how much mahogany I need to get started on the stem, keel, and harpin.


----------



## PG350

Wow, that looks amazing. Keep it up and you will have restored one boat and built another one while I/m still repairing just one.


----------



## cutrunner

> Wow, that looks amazing.  Keep it up and you will have restored one boat and built another one while I/m still repairing just one.


Wow I read this post and thought you were Oysterbreath for a minute


----------



## oysterbreath

> Wow, that looks amazing.  Keep it up and you will have restored one boat and built another one while I/m still repairing just one.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I read this post and thought you were Oysterbreath for a minute
Click to expand...

Ahhhhh man!
Is my lollygaggery THAT infamous?


----------



## LWalker

Today I routed a 1/8" roundover on my limbers and frame openings. I also braced the frames with some stripping on each side and the top(bottom of hull). Frame A will be braced separately with a 2x4.


----------



## WhiteDog70810

> Wow, that looks amazing.  Keep it up and you will have restored one boat and built another one while I/m still repairing just one.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I read this post and thought you were Oysterbreath for a minute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhhhh man!
> Is my lollygaggery THAT infamous?
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## Boatdesigner

Oyster told me there was another thread going, so I figured I would stop by. The boat looks really good. Everyone will notice that this boat is built with the new plywood frames version of the plans. I figured it makes it a little easier, although it may be more expensive due to the crazy cost of good marine ply. It is a shame the fir marine ply is so hard to finish, it would save quite a bit of money.

As for that Chittum skiff, I wonder if they left that band around the outside due to the pattern of the carbon not running the way they want around the sides? It's easy to line it up so it looks nice on the flat center section, but where it wraps around the edges and overlaps it would be next to impossible to get the pattern to look good. I have seen a couple of wood boats with transoms done that way, always thought it looked a little odd, but figured the builders had some good reason for doing it that way. Frankly, anything that doesn't look like everything else on the water is fine by me!


----------



## LWalker

I picked up 32 bf of rough cut 6/4 mahogany. I doubt it will be enough but it will definitely get me started. Tonight, I cut and surfaced 3 sides of two boards that will be scarfed together to become the keel. The rough edge you see facing up will be shaped with a planer after it is epoxied in place.


----------



## LWalker

The keel tapers down an inch to meet the stem. I screwed a piece of wood to the keel matching the taper angle and ran it through the table saw. Flip and repeat for the other side. You can see the taper at the far end in the last image.

I built an adjustable scarf jig for the table saw and cut the scarfs for the keel. 



Dry fitting



Buttered up



Clamped


----------



## oysterbreath

You are off to a great start. I bet Timm had a huge smile on his face when he saw that you started a post on here about your build. This will be the 3rd Smithmarine boat being built and documented here. Let cutrunner tell it, this will be the second Smith boat finished here too! lol

So where did you buy that Mahogany?6/4 is about the right size I would need to build my rub rail. I got quotes for Ipe and my jaw dropped. So how much did you pay for it?


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Very nice Walker...Very nice ... Glad you are taking the time to document the process, It makes following more fun  [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## LWalker

Oyster, the 6/4 I got is in the rough so it measures about 1 5/8 . I got mine at a semi-local lumber supplier (1.5h round trip) and it was $5.80 a bf. 

Acadian Hardwoods

Pretty stuff...


----------



## LWalker

Stem Templates


Rough cut with jig saw and band saw



Sanded to the line





Dry Fitting


----------



## oysterbreath

The notch at frame A for the stem is more narrow than the other notches. The stem itself is more narrow at that location than aft. That's how it was for me, is it the same for you? Does the stem still tapper from frame c to b then transitions to a narrower section between b and a?


----------



## LWalker

The notch for the stem in Frame A is 1.5" wide. The keel is 2.5" wide and tapers to 1.5" to meet the stem. Frame D is the last place the keel is a full 2.5", then it tapers to 1.5" to meet the stem between frame A and B. The stem is 1.5" continuous, the keel is the only thing that tapers. I studied your pictures and it seems that Timm may have modified the plans. Or I am reading mine wrong. Your stem looks to be 3/4-1" wide.


----------



## LWalker

Stem to keel transition



Stem Glued up



Dry fitting the stem to keel


----------



## david_kohler

Very nice build! Your last build was elementary compared to this one. Looking forward to watching this one too!


----------



## LWalker

Lots of dust....


Harpin and inboard stringer cut out of 6/4


Ripped them into 2 sets


I still have to cut the long pieces of the harpin, then they will all be laminated together with 1/4' Okume.


----------



## Rosco

Looking good!


----------



## LWalker

> Looking good!


Thanks Rosco! I haven't done a lot that is pic worthy. I have been fine tuning my scarf joints in all the pieces that I cut out above. I got the inboard stringer pieces glued together. The front portion of the harpin is ready for glue up and lamination. The keel and stem are ready to be glued to the frames.


----------



## Recidivists

Are you using Gorilla glue on your joints? Just curious.


----------



## LWalker

> Are you using Gorilla glue on your joints?  Just curious.


No, that is West Systems Epoxy mixed with 406 (Silica) as a thickener. I will likely switch over to US Composites epoxy once I finish off this leftover can of West.


----------



## LWalker

Dry fitting Harpin


----------



## LWalker

Front sections of the Harpins glued up


Keel and Stem glued to frames


----------



## LWalker

Glued up the final scarf joints on both sides of the harpin. These will be laminated with 1/4" ply. I hope to get started on that tomorrow.




I ripped up the remainder of my mahogany (that was large enough) for the chine logs. These will be laminated with two 1/2" pieces. I might have enough....


----------



## LWalker

Laid out the harpin lamination using 3/4" ply, then split it on the table saw to give me two sets of 1/4" laminations. Both sets are ready to glue up, just need a warmer day. Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## LWalker

I glued up one side yesterday, but ran out of clamps before I could do the other side. 



+



=



Dry fit


----------



## cutrunner

Moving right along. 2 more months and you will be caught up with oysterbreath lol


----------



## oysterbreath

> Moving right along. 2 more months and you will be caught up with oysterbreath lol


LOL, I haven't touched mine in...2 months. Actually, if you work hard/smart and have the funds. It would be possible to build this boat in a little less than a year.


----------



## LWalker

I probably won't make a year....but we will see. Got the finished harpin in place, frames aligned and marked, and ready to glue up. The other side is laminated.


----------



## LWalker

This morning before work I got the other side of the harpin routed, cleaned up and clamped in place. Tonight, I will double check all my measurements and alignment with plans to do the glueup of the harpins on Saturday. 

After that is cured, do you all think it will be OK to put the strongback on wheels? Or should I wait until I have the chine logs glued up?


----------



## cutrunner

What did oyster do?
General boat building rule of thumb is, if you have to ask...
You should probably finish


----------



## LWalker

> What did oyster do?
> General boat building rule of thumb is, if you have to ask...
> You should probably finish


I think he went to wheels after he had his frames set....


----------



## oysterbreath

> What did oyster do?
> General boat building rule of thumb is, if you have to ask...
> You should probably finish
> 
> 
> 
> I think he went to wheels after he had his frames set....
Click to expand...

NOPE!
I put the wheels on when I built the strong back, well before my first frame went on. I blocked up the bottom of the strongback so that the wheels were suspended in order to level the system. After those frames are on and depending on your strong back, it'll be HARD to put the wheels on afterward. It's much easier to simply unscrew the blocks and kick them out of the way than to try to lift the while system AND SCREW some wheel in IMHO.


----------



## LWalker

I already have the wheels mounted....I was talking about dropping it down on the wheels. It is blocked up now.


----------



## LWalker

I got one side of the harpin glued up today. I'll glue up the other side tomorrow.


----------



## LWalker

I got the other side of the harpin and the breasthook all glued up. I'll probably start scarfing  my chinelogs together this afternoon.


----------



## LWalker

This afternoon I shaped the ends of the first lamination of the chinelogs where they meet the stem. Then I scarfed two pieces together to get the length needed.


----------



## LWalker

I have been prepping(shaping the notches) the frames and building(scarf joints and stem joint shaping) the chinelog laminations. Everything is ready for glue up. I might get the first layer glued up, if not tomorrow.


----------



## Boatdesigner

Looks great Luke, the joints are all nice and clean! Keep up the good work, you're making great progress!


----------



## PG350

Watching and learning. What is the projected weight of this hull at completion? Do the plans tell you what kind of wood to use or is that all up to the builder?


----------



## LWalker

> Watching and learning.  What is the projected weight of this hull at completion?  Do the plans tell you what kind of wood to use or is that all up to the builder?


Hey PG,

The plans specify douglas fir or mahogany for the longitudinals and okume or fir marine ply for the frames, planking, and decking. So yes, but the poster above you (BoatDesigner or Timm) is the designer of the boat and can work with you if you wanted to use something different.

The displacement of the boat is 1300lbs. I am sure Timm can give you a better projected hull weight. Oysterbreath said he thought his was about 250-300lbs when he flipped it.


----------



## cutrunner

Moving right along!


----------



## LWalker

It is cut....I am happy with my pace.

Glued up the first lamination of the chine logs this morning before work.


----------



## oysterbreath

Man you are impressive!


----------



## Rosco

> Man you are impressive!


x2 - that is some super clean work


----------



## LWalker

Thank you! That means a lot coming from the two of you! After all your builds both were a lot of inspiration to me.


Laminations prepped with neat epoxy.


----------



## LWalker

Every clamp I own!


----------



## LWalker

I dropped her back down onto the wheels and moved outside for some shaping


Shaping arsenal


----------



## PG350

Nice.


Isn't it nice working with wood? No itching after sanding and grinding.


----------



## LWalker

Inboard Stringers glued up. I am about to run out of stuff to do before I need some more wood for the rest of the longitudinals.


----------



## Boatdesigner

> Watching and learning.  What is the projected weight of this hull at completion?  Do the plans tell you what kind of wood to use or is that all up to the builder?


Sorry not to reply sooner, spending too much time with doctors. The bare hull weight according to my weight study should be exactly 552.76 pounds. I'll understand if you are off by a few ounces! ;D The 1300 pound figure is the full weight of the boat with motor, gear and a fisherman going out to the flats. The draft is 6" in that fully loaded condition to the bottom of the keel. The plans call out the various materials you will need, but some things like wood you can make substitutions if you'd like. Just let me know what wood you want to use and I'll see if it will work or not.

The boat looks great Luke!


----------



## LWalker

> Sorry not to reply sooner, spending too much time with doctors. The bare hull weight according to my weight study should be exactly 552.76 pounds. I'll understand if you are off by a few ounces!  ;D The 1300 pound figure is the full weight of the boat with motor, gear and a fisherman going out to the flats. The draft is 6" in that fully loaded condition to the bottom of the keel. The plans call out the various materials you will need, but some things like wood you can make substitutions if you'd like. Just let me know what wood you want to use and I'll see if it will work or not.
> 
> The boat looks great Luke!


Thanks Timm! 552.76lbs, got it! I'll be sure to weigh mine at various stages and see how close I end up.

I have been slack the last few days. I got everything shaped with the exception of forward of frame A. I need to get the remaining longitudinals in place before I commit to shaping the harpin up there. I am going to pick another 20BF of mahogany today to be able to finish up the longitudinals. I'll get back to work on her tomorrow.


----------



## PG350

This is a little off track but I wanted to share this.   In the middle of downtown Fort Myers in the Ghetto there is a street named Fowler St and it is lines on both sides with true Mahogany trees.    I thought that was kind of cool to sees Mahogany trees there.  

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&docid=67CmG__DKp2Z9M&tbnid=QGyubsxCS4BowM:&ved=0CAUQjRw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.news-press.com%2Farticle%2F20140203%2FNEWS0110%2F302030019%2FTrees-felled-Fort-Myers-library-return-table&ei=WwH0UrHnOY37kQe2goDgCg&bvm=bv.60799247,d.eW0&psig=AFQjCNHgtVM9T7aEa2_QYYUIjwE9_Mykiw&ust=1391809231074040


----------



## permitchaser

That is cool. We don't have those trees in GA. Too cold :'(


----------



## PG350

Did you get the wood?


----------



## LWalker

> Did you get the wood?


Yes sir. I'm gonna get out there once the rain quits and start ripping it up. I'll post pics tonight.


----------



## LWalker

I got a good day of work in today....wife went shopping and the kids played out with me. Thankfully the lumber yard had some 15' pieces so it looks like I will only have to scarf 4 pieces. Today I ripped up all the lumber a ran a roundover on the inside edges. Then I got all the pieces fit into place. I probably only need to do a little fine tuning before I start gluing these up. I am also pumped that it does not look like I will have to laminate any of the pieces!


----------



## cutrunner

Wow
Killin it


----------



## PG350

Do you happen to have an uncle named Noah?? Awesome!!


----------



## oysterbreath

Man! It took me 4 months to get to where you are only after 2 months! Good for you! Bravo!!!


----------



## LWalker

It's moving along. I have been gluing up longitudinals this week...nothing really picture worthy.


----------



## oysterbreath

> It's moving along. I have been gluing up longitudinals this week...nothing really picture worthy.


Are you working just on the weekends or are you able to do some work during the week too. That's the one thing that got to me. I was never able to work during the week. Only the weekend. There was a certain EXCITEMENT that would come over me as the weekend drew nearer. Especially if I knew for sure that I'd have plenty of boat building time. I hadn't experienced that kinda "weekend anticipation" since Saturday morning cartoons back in the 80's! lol That's a great feeling until the wife reminds you about the honey-do list! lol Anyway, have you tried to squeeze under the boat yet? When you start the cold molding process you will get thickened epoxy that will squeeze out of the gaps and start forming little stalagmites on the inside of the boat. It's easier to clean it up before it cures.


----------



## LWalker

I primarily work during the week but also put in time on the weekends when we don't have anything going. I basically try to dedicate one hour a day to the boat. Some days I do 2 hours, some days only 1. I work out of my house so it is easy to get an hour in before work or 30 minutes during lunch, but I primarily work from 4-5 right after I get off. Like this week, I have been gluing up 2 longitudinals at a time...takes right at an hour.

I will likely raise the base a foot or two before planking. I think I could get under there now, but it would be challenging.


----------



## oysterbreath

Nice, I think Timm did the right thing redesigning the frames to be ply. Cutting those pieces from solid wood and glueing them up was a lot of work. Since it was primarily home depo fir, it was cheaper than ply....but I like the ply a lot better!


----------



## LWalker

Life seems to be back to normal(?). I could list all the excuses: busy at work, busy side business, vacation, big boat prep for summer, stone crabbing, redfish, cobia season, t-ball season, blah blah blah

I got this side is all glued up over the last few days. I am headed to get some more silica this afternoon and might get one longitudinal done tonight (only 2 more left on other side). Anyway, everything will be glued up this week and then it will be time to start fairing the frame.


----------



## LWalker

I got a good session in tonight. The frames are completely glued up!!!!


----------



## Recidivists

Good. Your boat, your schedule. Looks great.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Absolutely beautiful !!!! I Love Those Lines...I believe Wood boats are the most exciting to build because of the Rush you Get as the stage you are at comes together and the Imagination starts running ...Congrats...


----------



## oysterbreath

Looking real good man! Glad you found some time to get back on the horse!


----------



## LWalker

Here's another view with all the clamps removed


----------



## Boatdesigner

Boat looks great Luke! I really need to get your pics up on my website. Maybe while I am stuck here in the hospital I'll have the energy to get it done. Keep on going as it really looks sweet!


----------



## LWalker

A little 36" torture board action this afternoon


----------



## LWalker

More shaping today. I got the bottom from the transom to the front bulkhead to the 90% point and then started roughing in the sides.


----------



## LWalker

More shaping and fairing completed over the last week. I have the bottom/side shown to 99% today. I probably have 2-3 hours more on the opposite side.


----------



## Rosco

Looks great. Those shadows don't lie!


----------



## jrod0785

Where are you located at in PC? I would love to stop by and check out the progress and maybe learn a little bit. I work for Gulf Power and I am constantly going from one side of town to the other. Keep up the great work man!


----------



## LWalker

I'll send you a PM


----------



## jeremy5780

Really anxious to see how this turns out!!!!


----------



## oysterbreath

Looking good man!


----------



## LWalker

Thanks Guys! I put about 4 hours into it tonight and got the fairing to the 99% point. I plan to stare at it for a while and go over it again with a batten to make sure everything is good. I may laminate the other 3/4" piece to the transom if I get time. I guess it is time to order some plywood for the planking!


----------



## LWalker

Not a lot to show, but I did spend a good bit of time yesterday doing some general epoxy work. I got three coats on my limbers. I did a good bit of sanding/smoothing of thickened epoxy around the joints. I also had a few places that need some additional thickened epoxy. I hope to get my plywood ordered on Monday!


----------



## LWalker

Got the transom glued up tonight.


----------



## LWalker

Lift kit completed

Should be a better height for planking


----------



## LWalker

10 sheets of 4mm Okume BS1088 on the way!


----------



## LWalker

Plywood has arrived


----------



## cutrunner

Heck yea


----------



## LWalker

I did some dry fitting of the planking today.


----------



## Rosco

looking good!


----------



## LWalker

More planking this afternoon


----------



## Rosco

It's gotta be a good feeling to start getting the skin on. A couple of quick questions for you... Is that planking just dry fitted or is it glued on? Also, do you plan on using a transition joint up front? By this, I mean going from lap joints to butt joints up toward the front where the chine just doesn't have much definition where the top and side planking meet. Looks like you stretched a plank over the top and sides and I haven't seen that before. Secondly, more of a comment - hopefully useful... I strategically placed screw and fender washer that spans two planks really helps with the fish scaling that you have in some of your planks. 

If I just spoke too soon, let me know ;D


----------



## Rosco

here are a couple examples of transition joints. Let me know if I can walk you through it.


----------



## permitchaser

Are those rivets? Can't wait to see the finished product

What about all those that yell no wood. Mine has marine ply and yours will be the bomb


----------



## LWalker

> It's gotta be a good feeling to start getting the skin on.   A couple of quick questions for you... Is that planking just dry fitted or is it glued on?   Also, do you plan on using a transition joint up front?   By this, I mean going from lap joints to butt joints up toward the front where the chine just doesn't have much definition where the top and side planking meet.   Looks like you stretched a plank over the top and sides and I haven't seen that before.   Secondly, more of a comment - hopefully useful... I strategically placed screw and fender washer that spans two planks really helps with the fish scaling that you have in some of your planks.
> 
> If I just spoke too soon, let me know  ;D


Rosco, thanks so much for your input!! I would love to learn from all the experience you have gained.

I am just dry fitting at this point, so let me know if I am about to screw up something. I had not planned on using a transition joint up front because the chine of my boat disappears up front. The chine log is flat at that point. See the pics below. As I continue towards the bow, I was planning to use full planks.






Thanks for the tips on the screws and washers. Since I am dry-fitting, I am trying to only put enough screws to hold it in place. I plan to use many more when it is time to glue. I am doing this because I read somewhere not to put screws back in those holes when you do the glue-up since they will be more prone to getting epoxy on the them and sticking.

On the scaled areas in the pics, I can push them down flat against the framing and scaling goes away, so I am thinking that they will be fine when I glue up and put a lot more screws in her.

Please let me know if I am tracking right???


----------



## LWalker

> Are those rivets?  Can't wait to see the finished product
> 
> What about all those that yell no wood.  Mine has marine ply and yours will be the bomb


Those are screws and fender washers. It is a common method for holding the planking in place when dry fitting and during glue up. They will be removed after glue up. 

As far as wood goes, my boat is built out of mahogany and BS1088 Okume marine plywood. All the wood will have at least 3 coats of epoxy on it, so I am not worried about it at all. With proper care and maintenance it will last a lifetime. Go take a look at how the multi-million dollar custom sport fishers are built. Check out the construction gallery of this 77' Jarrett Bay 

http://www.jarrettbay.com/carolina-construction/custom-yachts/hull-56/


----------



## Rosco

No worries. My chine got pretty flat up front too. I mainly did the transition joint up front for symmetry purposes. Looks like OysterBreath did something similar to you as well when I went back and looked. I checked out Hoosierskiff's build again and he went strip planked so it was a bit different. I'll try to offer help where I can. As you know, I'm pretty new at this too and all my experience is documented here on Microskiff.


----------



## LWalker

Now you got me thinking. I'll have another look at it tomorrow.


----------



## LWalker

After thinking over Rosco's comments, I changed it up this morning and finished out this side.


----------



## Rosco

It looks great. Looks to me like the right move and rounding over that area up front will be easy after planking.


----------



## LWalker




----------



## LWalker




----------



## LWalker

One panel glued down, 19 to go


----------



## LWalker




----------



## Boatdesigner

Looks great Luke! I am out of the hospital now, so if you have any questions, drop me an email. You are doing it right by using separate planks on the topsides and bottom. I worry about the stress across the chine log using a single piece and kinking it at the chine. Rosco is right, it will be easy to round off the chine after planking, but before glassing.

Be careful not to use too many screws. Those stringers are pretty small and you are perforating them with a zillion little holes! You still have a second layer to go on, and more holes. That is one reason I recommend staples, the holes are smaller. Looking good though, keep it up!


----------



## LWalker

Got a few more planks glued up.


----------



## larryg

AWESOME!

cant wait to see this thing come along, beautiful boat!


----------



## LWalker

And a few more tonight


----------



## LWalker

First layer all glued up


----------



## LWalker

Sanded and ready for the next layer


----------



## LWalker

I got a good session in today dry fitting the second layer of planking.


----------



## LWalker

I cleaned up the leading edge of the planking at the stem so this side can overlap. I also got about three more planks fit.


----------



## LWalker

Started laminating the second layer


----------



## LWalker

A couple more of the large planks done


----------



## LWalker

Do I get 1/2 a whiskey?


----------



## tomahawk

Looking good man....This is not even in the same class as stitch and glue....Very impressive


----------



## PG350

Amazing. I love the style of that boat and it is going to be awesome. 

Do you still have the other boat you built on here? Any new pics of it?


----------



## LWalker

> Amazing.   I love the style of that boat and it is going to be awesome.
> 
> Do you still have the other boat you built on here?   Any new pics of it?


Oh yeah, I still have it. I have not done anything else to it besides use it. Although, it does not see a lot of use during the summer months because we typically use our bayboat for summer activities.


----------



## LWalker

Second layer cleaned up. I have a little more fairing to do on the framework and then I will get on to planking the sides.


----------



## PG350

I am sure this has been asked and answered but what is this boat gonna draft? I love this boat, it has the mix of old world and new world.


----------



## LWalker

Timm says 6". Looking forward to oysterbreath getting his in the water to see!


----------



## DuckNut

Dude...you are going to finish before oyster, Rosco, AND Shalla

Just sayin'


----------



## LWalker

I did a couple hours of fairing this morning to get the framework just right. Then I started planking the sides. I made it to the transition joint. Now the fun begins!


----------



## LWalker

I finished up dry fitting today with some supervision from my new pup. I have to order some more epoxy before I can start gluing this up.


----------



## permitchaser

Looks like a short hair.  Very nice pup











here is my girl


----------



## LWalker

Correct Permit, German Shorthaired Pointer. Thanks!


----------



## LWalker

Since my last update, I faired the bottom with a cabosil and West 810 mixture that learned from a big boat builder. It sands very close to the surrounding wood. I did this to make it easier to fair since I will be adding my reverse chines before I plank the sides. With the reverse chines in place, it would have been hard to long board. The bottom is ready for glass at this point.

After that I glued up the planks up front, back to where the reverse chines start.




















Setting up the table saw to cut my reverse chines



Checking fit to ensure 5 degrees



Testing fitting 





Next, I will get the reverse chines glued up and then continue gluing up the rest of the planking.


----------



## WhiteDog70810

That hull has such beautiful lines.  I'd love to see one actually on the water.  You have a very good chance of beating Oyster at the rate he is going.  Keep up the good work.
[smiley=StirPotChef.gif]
Nate


----------



## tomahawk

Yes sir, looking good. That is one pretty design.


----------



## permitchaser

That's a pretty hull can't wait to see how you do the chines


----------



## LWalker

Permit, they will be just like in the picture and then will fade down to nothing up front just below the waterline. The strakes will be the same way, fade to nothing under the waterline to keep the bottom quiet.


----------



## Rosco

Lwalker, I just wanted to chime in and say that your build is looking great.


----------



## LWalker

Thanks Rosco!

What do you guys think about spray rails? I have been trying to decide between these 2 diferrent styles. As a note, the second style would end above the waterline.


----------



## tomahawk

I like #1. I think it looks cleaner below the gunnel.


----------



## LWalker

It seems most of the new skiffs are going that route. It allows for larger and longer rails while still keeping the boat quiet when poling. At least those are the benefits I see???


----------



## LWalker




----------



## WhiteDog70810

I like that reverse chine.

The under gunnel spray rail is my favorite of the two also.

Nate


----------



## LWalker

A few more planks done.


----------



## cutrunner

Moving right along!


----------



## LWalker

At a penny for every washer he puts on, he is a great worker!


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch

> At a penny for every washer he puts on, he is a great worker!


I think there are laws against this kind of thing! ;D
Looks awesome though, can't wait to see the final product


----------



## LWalker

Cleaned up and ready to start the next (final) layer on the topsides. I really hope that I have enough 4mm to finish it. It will be very close according to my calculations with almost no waste in the 10 sheets I purchased for it.....should have bought 11.


----------



## Boatdesigner

Looks great! As for the spray rails, I don't like any of them as they mess up the clean lines. I do think the way Oyster did his, by overhanging the deck edge, works really well and doesn't mess up the clean look of the hull. Keep up the great work!


----------



## LWalker

I like that idea. What do you think the appropriate overhang should be? 2-3 inches total not counting the rubrail?


----------



## LWalker

> Cleaned up and ready to start the next (final) layer on the topsides. I really hope that I have enough 4mm to finish it. It will be very close according to my calculations with almost no waste in the 10 sheets I purchased for it.....should have bought 11.


I finished up dry fitting the second layer on the topsides, now it's time to start gluing them up. No pics....we have already been through this process 3 times...haha. I have a 8" x 96" strip and a bunch of small triangles left over....that was close.


----------



## LWalker

Started gluing last night


----------



## makin moves

Man your moving right along. Looks great!!


----------



## LWalker

Thanks! I'll do another section today. I am taking off work to get some quality boat building time in tomorrow! I'll have it all glued up by the end of tomorrow....(i got my scotch ready for the whiskey plank). 

Should be glassin' soon!!


----------



## LWalker

It's official, she is completely planked after a marathon day of planking!


----------



## Rosco

Great work. Congrats!


----------



## LWalker

Thanks Rosco! I got the planking all trimmed up today. I also made a few passes over it with the long board. 105 heat index today....that was fun!


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch

Looks incredible. I really want to build one of these boats!


----------



## LWalker

Do it! What ya waiting for? If you are serious, let me know I can share what I have. I am tracking hours and cost (to date and projected) to give you a better idea of what you are getting into.


----------



## tomahawk

Looking good


----------



## oysterbreath

She's looking great! Much better than mine did at that same state! I like what you are doing with the chines.


----------



## LWalker

Thanks Guys! I finished up knocking down the highs by long boarding the topsides today. I also rounded all the sharp corners to get them ready for glass. Then I moved her inside and pulled some West 410/Cabosil mix with a sheetrock finishing knife on the topsides to fill the screw holes and start to fill the lows. I will long board that sometime this week and pull at least on more coat. I ordered all my glass and 3 more gallons of epoxy, as well as some glassing supplies, fillers, etc today. Hopefully they will make it here by Friday because I am out of epoxy! I am tentatively planning to glass on the night of the 12th!

Anybody know a good place to order Alexseal? hamiltonmarine.com seems to be the best price I have found.


----------



## cutrunner

Is there a reason your choosing alexseal over awlgrip?
Im just curious.
ive used awlgrip a bit but never alexseal. I hear its just as good but awlgrip is more readily available


----------



## LWalker

> Is there a reason your choosing alexseal over awlgrip?
> Im just curious.
> ive used awlgrip a bit but never alexseal. I hear its just as good but awlgrip is more readily available


I have never used either one. A lot of build threads that I have watched over the years have used Alexseal, so I choose Alexseal because I have the most knowledge of their process from research. Rosco, Oysterbreath, GCC on THT and few of the pro Carolina builders on THT all used Alexseal. 

I could however be convinced otherwise.


----------



## cutrunner

From what i hear in the yacht yards its just as good as awlgrip but like i said awlgrip is more readily available and the instructions on the product and the website are amazingly informative. 
Either or you cant go wrong but awlgip hae been round since forever


----------



## oysterbreath

I got mine from www.goldcoastmarine.com
It was alot cheaper than awlgrip. Maybe 70 bucks cheaper for the same amount as I recall. It's REALLY easy to work with. I rolled and tipped and most people who have seen my boat in person swear I sent it out to get shot. The only thing that exposes my boat as an amateur job is the presence of dust in the paint in some areas. I bought a full gal + and had leftover. I did 4 coats I think.... Man, memory is foggy. Had a late day at work again. 17 hours straight... I'm gonna get it for this but I think alexseal has much better colors too!


----------



## Zipper146

Incredible built! Your doing a awesome job! That should be a family heirloom when your done.


----------



## LWalker

> Incredible built! Your doing a awesome job! That should be a family heirloom when your done.


Thanks so much! That is what I am hoping for! My son can have it one day hopefully.

I have been pushing the longboard a little bit this week and finished up today. I pulled the last layer of 410/cabosil on one side a couple hours ago. I just did one side so I will not have so much to sand at once. It sure is easier sanding the next day vs letting that stuff cure a few days. I'll try to sand this tomorrow, then pull it on the other side later this week. I should have a very fair surface to glass on at that point. Planning to glass Friday night and fill coat Saturday morning.


----------



## LWalker

Every since I started this build(and even before), I am constantly thinking of how and what to do to the boat in the future. I am into the "little things"....that said, what do you guys think of this fly rod holder on FP's Whip? At first I thought it might be a trip hazard, but am liking it more and more as I think about it.


----------



## tomahawk

That looks great. I hadn't seen that before.


----------



## LWalker

Yeah, it was a first for me too. I thought about making the reel sit vertically and then you could probably fit two in the same area. They may not of had room underneath to do that.


----------



## cutrunner

Looks like the reel would bounce up and down in a chop


----------



## LWalker

I got one side long boarded yesterday and I pulled 410/Cabosil on the other side today


----------



## Boatdesigner

Boat looks great Luke! I have never seen that rod holder before, that looks really clever. I imagine you have to be careful to not rip your eyes off when you feed it in though.

Another Osprey has just started building in Texas. Then I sent another set of plans to a second customer about 40 miles down the road from that one. Don't know when he'll start, but it would be neat if the two were both building at the same time so close together. I have put the two builders in touch with each other so they can compare notes.

Keep up the great work!


----------



## LWalker

Good news Timm! We might be able to have a SMD or Osprey owners meet in a couple years!

The whole boat is sanded and ready to go. I am getting all prepped for glass and everything is on schedule for Friday night. My buddy is bringing the go-pro so we can do a timelapse video "Rosco style".


----------



## LWalker

A big thanks to my friends Ragan and Roger! Ragan mixed, I rolled and Roger squeegeed/tipped. It took us 2.5 hours to wetout the glass and about another 2 hours to roll/tip the fill coat. Started at 7PM and finished up about 1AM with a break in between the wetout and the fill coat. We had two gopros going so I only took these two pictures. Enjoy the videos!





[media width=600]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlKjMIzBk14&hd=1[/media]

[media width=600]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mQunyqbLzY&hd=1[/media]

[media width=600]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7MTvGmLQGQ&hd=1[/media]


----------



## tomahawk

Nice! Big milestone there.


----------



## Rosco

Sweet. I checked this morning and didn't see anything so sorry about the call out ;D That's a great moment right there and one of many awesome milestones to come.


----------



## oysterbreath

Ohhhhhhhh man! GLASS!
She ain't naked no mo! That's a proper glass job!


----------



## LWalker

Thanks All! It was definitely a good time and very rewarding. I got her all trimmed up today and she will get her first bath tomorrow. I have to build and glass the strakes as well as build my corners back up, then it is on to fairing.


----------



## flytyn

> Every since I started this build(and even before), I am constantly thinking of how and what to do to the boat in the future. I am into the "little things"....that said, what do you guys think of this fly rod holder on FP's Whip? At first I thought it might be a trip hazard, but am liking it more and more as I think about it.


How does it drain water?


----------



## LWalker

I don't know. I assume the pipe goes through the rear bulkhead and has a tube to drain into the bilge.


----------



## LWalker

Since this was a big milestone, I wanted post a little info to help anyone considering a build or just wondering. Here are a couple points in the build and how many hours it took to get there.

12/26/2013: Start Date
2/14/2014 - 4/28/2104: Life, no work done (2.5 Months)
5/25/2014: Ready to Plank: 105.5 hours in 
9/13/2014: Fiberglass Complete: 210 hours in

Excluding the break, I average 7.5 hours a week and those are normally 1-2 hour sessions. 

Wow! No more breaks. I have to pick up the pace, I am 9.5 months in and I said this would be a 2 year build for me.

Me and my fishing partner took our boys(both 5) out saltwater fishing for the first time a few weeks back. We caught a bunch of live bait and those boys caught everything under the sun including a trash can slam (Sailcat, Ladyfish, Lizardfish). The boys also managed some good fish: 4 Specks, 1 Jack, and a 31" Red caught from a school of about 50 that the boys got to see. 

All that said, I should finish this thing up about the time he learns to sight cast!


----------



## flytyn

> I don't know. I assume the pipe goes through the rear bulkhead and has a tube to drain into the bilge.



Your skiff looks great. Congrats on the hard work.  Personally I wouldn't waste the time to put in a rod scabre like Flip had done on the Whip. It looks like an accident waiting to happen and aesthetically odd.


----------



## Justin_Leake

That thing is really coming along! I have never seen Rog work that hard in my life.


----------



## LWalker

> That thing is really coming along!  I have never seen Rog work that hard in my life.


Haha! All three of us were dead tired the next day.

Today I gave her a good bath to make sure there was no blush on the surface and then I sanded. Lots of this in my future!


----------



## oysterbreath

Time for a bit of comparison. I started my build on July 4th of 2011. When I WAS were you are now it was April 12 2012. So you are a strong month ahead of me comparatively speaking. So that is real sweet! You are doing a great job man!


----------



## LWalker

Thanks Oyster! I am really kicking myself for taking 2.5 months off....and its not like I took them off purposefully. We just got busy, but it still wasn't necessary to take that much time off....I could have made time. Hopefully that doesn't happen again.

I wanted to sand today put it rained all day here, so there wasn't really anything I could do. I did however order some supplies haha. I got some glass tape for the strakes and some veneer for the transom on the way.


----------



## Boatdesigner

Looks great! Keep it up and you'll be fishing in no time. I am sending another set of plans to Austin, TX today. Third set of plans to Texas in a month, must be something in the water (Redfish or Sea Trout I guess!). This one will be different though, he wants to build it from foam core fiberglass. It should be an interesting build.

At this point, the really intimidating part of the build is over. The hull is built and just needs to be made pretty. The deck and the interior are pretty easy to build compared to the curvy, laminated hull. The finish work is more tedious than challenging. The big thing now is not to get it in your mind that you are almost done and lose motivation. All that finish work is really time consuming.


----------



## oysterbreath

I think there should be a slogan associated with building boats," Half of your build time...is time off!
Clearly 1/3rd of my build time was time off completely away from building. So at this point, if you only have 2.5 months off....you are right on schedule! lol

Timm, you keep selling these plans out west and we might have to move the first annual Smithmarine float-in in Texas! I don't think the Subaru will pull mine that far!


----------



## Boatdesigner

I don't think my 1988 Mitsubishi Mighty Max with 215,000 miles will make it to Texas either! Mainly because the frame is so rusted out from too many years up north driving on the salt roads. I do still tow my little 14' Smoker Craft with it though. It only weighs about 600 lbs, including the trailer. Funny, I may never own a boat of my own design!


----------



## LWalker

I have been sanding everyday this week in short sessions and have everyhting excep the front halves of the topsides completed. 

I messed around a little this afternoon and got the strakes cut out. I still have to shape the front of them. I also got all my boards cut for building up the corners. I have some leftover cut offs of mahogany that are about 1/8' thick. I applied packing tape to them and well as the side of the boat. Then I hot glued them (on the packing tape) to the boat. It holds really well but also comes off easily by peeling the wood away form the packing tape. It should work well as a form to build up those corners with thickened epoxy.


----------



## LWalker

I finished up sanding today and Me and Wyatt gave her a good bath. She is looking pretty fair to me looking at the sheen of the wet hull. I thought about skim coating her with some West 410 and then longboarding that out, but now I think I may go straight to Alexseal 302 Super Build. What do you guys think?


----------



## tomahawk

She is looking awesome. Looks ready for primer to me.


----------



## cutrunner

Im a bit oldschool but i have always had amazing results using gelcoat as a final filler before paint. It tends to fill pinholes and other small divits very well
and its alot cheaper than epoxy


----------



## tomahawk

I've never heard that before. Of course I'm very new to the boat building game. Do you roll it or spray it?
It won't help me now as I just epoxied mine but I doubt this will be my last boat build...


----------



## LWalker

> Im a bit oldschool but i have always had amazing results using gelcoat as a final filler before paint. It tends to fill pinholes and other small divits very well
> and its alot cheaper than epoxy


Gelcoat is a polyester resin which is fine going over the epoxy resin I have on there now, but what about then putting an epoxy based paint over the polyester resin?

Nevermind, I read the application guide for Alexseal and it looks like it is OK to go straight to Finish Primer 442 once the gelcoat is completely cured and sanded with 100-150 grit. 

hmmmm, tell us more. What brand? How do you apply it?

I am looking at about $250 for 2.5 Gallons of Super Build. How does the price compare?


----------



## tomahawk

Gelcoat is around $40 gallon around here.


----------



## trplsevenz

> Im a bit oldschool but i have always had amazing results using gelcoat as a final filler before paint. It tends to fill pinholes and other small divits very well
> and its alot cheaper than epoxy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gelcoat is a polyester resin which is fine going over the epoxy resin I have on there now, but what about then putting an epoxy based paint over the polyester resin?
> 
> Nevermind, I read the application guide for Alexseal and it looks like it is OK to go straight to Finish Primer 442 once the gelcoat is completely cured and sanded with 100-150 grit.
> 
> hmmmm, tell us more. What brand? How do you apply it?
> 
> I am looking at about $250 for 2.5 Gallons of Super Build. How does the price compare?
Click to expand...

If you go this route, I would do a test panel first. I have had gelcoat not cure before going over epoxy. Stayed wet and gooey. Other times its cured fine. Id stick with the primer and go from there.


----------



## oysterbreath

I have always heard that going over poly with epoxy is fine but not the other way around. Poly has poor adhesion compared to epoxy If you already have your paint just stick with the epoxy rout. Glass/ epoxy based filler/ epoxy based primer/ epoxy based paint!


----------



## LWalker

Yeah, I had that part backwards.


Here a few pics from today. I got the strakes glued up and the corners built up.


----------



## Boatdesigner

I don't know how it works with all the different paints available, but Duratec is a great product for finishing as it fills holes very well and is very easy to sand. It can also be applied in a couple of layers in a very short time frame. You could probably fair it with Duratec and then do your final finish with gelcoat. You might save a bit of money too compared to those two part urethane paints.

The boat really looks great! It looks like your helper is getting into it as well! I should have done something like this when my little guy (who is now 6'-1" tall) was young.


----------



## LWalker

Today I blocked out the corners and pulled some Cabosil/West 410 to fill in any gaps left from the forms. I also pulled a fillet on the outer edge of the strakes and used a cut squeegee to pull some on the inner edge.


----------



## cutrunner

Edges look sharp and clean


----------



## LWalker

Strakes glassed. I will put down a fill coat on them tonight.


----------



## LWalker

Strakes and corners sanded and blended. I ordered some Alexseal SuperBuild today that is scheduled to arrive Friday. I may try to get the veneer put on this week as I am out of stuff to do before the primer arrives.


----------



## oysterbreath

That hull looks awesome dude!


----------



## LWalker

Dry fitting my sandwich clamping system


----------



## Rosco

Nice! that clamping system is much prettier than the system I used


----------



## oysterbreath

That's a THICK piece of wood for your bright transom. I'm curious. Why are you going so thick with it?


----------



## LWalker

The veneer is in between the 3\4" piece of ply and the transom. I am using it as a clamp to hold the veneer in place while the epoxy dries.


----------



## LWalker

I got the veneer all trimmed up, sanded and the first coat of epoxy on it. I plan to put about 3 more coats on it through the day to build it up enough for sanding.


----------



## LWalker

I put down four coats of epoxy yesterday to build up the finish. I blocked sanded it out today. Then I rolled, tipped with a foam brush and ran over it with a heat gun. It laid out real nice. It looks a little funny in the pics....that is the reflection from my garage doors.

I'll tape it up once it cures and then uncover it in about a year when it times to shoot some Alexseal clear over it when I am painting.


----------



## tomahawk

That is going to look dead sexy! Will anything else be bright on the skiff?


----------



## LWalker

> That is going to look dead sexy! Will anything else be bright on the skiff?


This is the scheme I have in my head right now:

Not sure what "white" yet, but I really like Alexseal Blue Tone White

White Hull
White Non-skid
White Powdercoated Platforms
White Yamaha (??)

Bright Transom
Bright Side Console
Bright Bulkheads (front and rear)
Bright Toe-rail


I thought about doing the floor, but don't want to overdo it. Plus the floor will require a lot more maintenance.


----------



## cutrunner

This boats going to be gorgeous


----------



## Boatdesigner

Have you thought about using Plasteak or something similar on the sole? I saw some really nice examples of this fake teak at a trade show last week and I think it would make a great deck in a small boat. Good non-skid and it looks nice. Real teak is extremely expensive and pretty heavy, not good in a small skiff.

I love the transom, looks great! I would finish the inwales bright as well, although you would probably have to make them from solid mahogany and not veneer.


----------



## LWalker

She is all coated in Superbuild. I put a guide coat on today and starting fairing. My daughter was so excited that I was "painting" the boat pink. Don't mind the tape job on the transom, I let my son do it.


----------



## Boatdesigner

Lookin' good! Boy I'm really getting excited about seeing the progress you're making. Have fun sanding! ;D


----------



## LWalker

Well you will have to stare at fairing pics for a while, haha.

Did I mention fairing sucks and I have the t-shirt to prove it?




I did a little long boarding today


----------



## tomahawk

Thats funny, i need one of those shirts. 
You using Awl Fair? I used some on my build. I liked Quick Fair better. It cures a lot faster and didn't load up the sandpaper like the Awl Fair did for me.


----------



## LWalker

> Thats funny, i need one of those shirts.
> You using Awl Fair? I used some on my build. I liked Quick Fair better. It cures a lot faster and didn't load up the sandpaper like the Awl Fair did for me.


PM me if you really want one, haha. I make shirts too! I am about to go put that shirt on and push this board some more.

I haven't used either yet, that is just Superbuild primer. The pink coloring is the guide coat that lets me see where I have sanded as well as the low spots. From what I have sanded so far, I will be able to fill in the lows with another application of Superbuild. I'll get the whole boat long boarded and determine a plan from there, but I may not use any fairing compound. If I do I will likely use an Alexseal product like 202 or 303 to keep it all from the same manufacturer.


----------



## Rosco

Just take my money as I'll need one of those shirts too   ;D Nice work.


----------



## cutrunner




----------



## LWalker

I got to about the 75% point of long boarding this morning before the rain moved in. I checked the low spots with a straight edge and I will be able to get them out with another application of superbuild. Hopefully I will get a break in the rain to get the long boarding finished up today. Nothing like rain on your day off.


----------



## Justin_Leake

Unbelievable craftsmanship! Its in your blood for sure!


----------



## jrod0785

This is looking awesome!! Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## LWalker

Thanks Guys!

I finished up long boarding her on Monday and pulled her out for a bath today. I will give her a few coats of 302 over the next couple days to fill in the lows. I will long board the 302 and she should be ready for finish primer at that point. I plan to flip the boat at that point and continue on the build. I will spraying the boat at another location, so I plan to paint it all at once near the end of the build.


----------



## LWalker

White again with 3 coats of AlexSeal 302


Blue guide coat(kinda hard to see in the pic)


----------



## LWalker

Making dust again. I am about 30% done. I have one side of the bottom complete and have done a little work on the bow.


----------



## LWalker

I know you guys love fairing pics......80% done....I am so ready to flip this thing


----------



## tomahawk

She's looking great.


----------



## LWalker

Took a little break from fairing today to work on the cradle. Once flipped this will fastened to the top of the strongback. Nothing is fastened together yet, just laying it out. I still have to cut wedges to fit in between the longitudinals and the cross bars


----------



## LWalker

She is all long boarded. I have a few minor imperfections to fill and sand, but other than that she is fair! Iam glad to have that out of the way. I hope to get the cradle finished up this weekend.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

All I can say is WOW!!!! Been so busy that I haven't kept up with your build and missed all this great work...had to run through all the pages again....
You'll have to put velvet ropes around at the boat ramp!


----------



## LWalker

Thanks Shalla. That means a lot coming from you buddy. Its getting cold now, lookin forward to seeing some updates from you!


----------



## LWalker

I finished up the cradle today. I just need to add a little carpet to the bunks and we will be ready to flip!


----------



## Rosco

Looking good man! Flip day is a big day.


----------



## LWalker




----------



## Rosco

Sweet - congrats on the flip.


----------



## Justin_Leake

Is it gonna be ready to fish after this front moves through? Redfish gonna be tailing everywhere! Lookin good.


----------



## LWalker

Maybe this time next year! I guess we could throw a tiller on it and screw down some decks?


----------



## LWalker

Cut off the cross spalls from the top of the frames today


----------



## SteelHeaderTx

Looking nice.


----------



## oysterbreath

Man, yours is gonna be much nicer than mine!


----------



## Boatdesigner

Great Job! I am glad somebody got something accomplished last week! I went to NJ to visit family, where a promptly got sick and it was like the Bataan Death March to get me home yesterday. I guess my immune system needs a little more time on its training wheels! 

It looks like you have done a really neat job with all of the finish work. The plywood frames really simplify things quite a bit. Time to coat and sand all those nooks and crannies though!


----------



## LWalker

Working on my deck template. Any thoughts on what I have here? Any ideas on things you have seen that you liked?

The deck overhangs 3.25" in the front and tapers to 1.25" in the rear. There is a 1.25" lip on the front and rear bulkheads.


----------



## Boatdesigner

It must be getting late. When I looked at your pics I got this strange idea of using clear acrylic for the cockpit sole. Then you could look down and see those beautiful mahogany stringers and keel. You've done such a neat job it seems a shame to have to cover it all up!

It looks like you are doing the deck similar to Oyster, I need to add that to the plans as it seems like a really neat way of doing it.


----------



## LWalker

Time for some progress! I have completed all the sanding of the little areas that will go under the sole in preparation for coating it all with epoxy. I am currently working on fitting all the sole support pieces and should have those done this week. Lots of thinking and planning going on in preparation to glue the sole down.


----------



## LWalker

Here is a little router jig that I built to cut notches out of the frames for the center sole support 



Results







I have all the sole supports cut and ready for glueup


----------



## LWalker

Rigging tubes mocked up


----------



## Godzuki86

Looks great! Is it a tiller?

Andy


----------



## LWalker

> Looks great! Is it a tiller?
> 
> Andy


Thanks Andy! I am building it as a side console.


----------



## larryg

dude your boat is beautiful, best of luck to you!

making me want to build one so bad....until I see the date for the time these builds started


----------



## LWalker

Thanks! I knew coming into the project that I would have to stay with it to make it under 2 years. I have averaged a little under an hour a day for the past year. If I keep that pace, I think I'll be fishing this time next year.....maybe??


----------



## LWalker

Deck, livewell, and cooler drains and livewell feed mocked up


Roughed in the sole template


----------



## LWalker

All the sole supports glued up and one coat of epoxy on all the wood. Another coat going on later tonight and another first thing in the AM. I hope to get the rigging tubes, drains and live well feed in place after church tomorrow.


----------



## LWalker

Everything is coated and glued up


----------



## cutrunner

Sick
slayin and takin names


----------



## LWalker

I got some good progress today!

Deck mocked up





Coffin box mocked up and no that is not the final cushion.


----------



## LWalker

I got one side of the frame doublers mocked up. I'll use those as templates for the other side.


----------



## Rosco

Looking good man. What radius will you use on the corners of that coffin box?


----------



## LWalker

Thanks Rosco, yours too!

I am not sure yet....I still have the purchase that bit and I want to be able to reuse it to radius other areas on the boat (deck edges, side console). Any suggestions? I was thinking 1/2" to 3/4". I have 1/8" and 1/4" bits.


----------



## Rosco

I used 3/8 bits on most of the build after 1/4 just didn't seem like enough. Not much more than 1/4 but it just felt and looked right  I would probably use 3/4 or better on the edges of your coffin box though - but that's just me. Keep up the great work.


----------



## LWalker

OK, I guess it is time for my “one year” post. It has officially been a year since I started building my strongback. I am currently 313 hours into the build.

My most recent progress is cutting out the starboard frame doublers and mocking up the deck drains. I have some epoxy being delivered today so I plan to start gluing all of this stuff up this week!


----------



## LWalker

Frame doublers are all glued up. The sole is glued and glassed.


----------



## tomahawk

Looking good! No flotation under the sole?


----------



## LWalker

The plans call for a removable sole which probably the reason that Timm doesn't call for flotation under there. As you can see, I deviated from the plans with Timm's approval.


----------



## tomahawk

Roger that [smiley=cool2.gif] [smiley=cool2.gif]


----------



## anytide

wow !! very nice.


----------



## LWalker

Glass sanded down
Rod tubes cut
Coffin box ready for glass


----------



## LWalker

Inwales mocked up


----------



## cutrunner

You win the Official Microskiff award for persistence


----------



## Net 30

Nice work on the coffin box…love the toe-kick.


----------



## larryg

You really need to stop this build!

I swear to god, the more pictures of how beautiful you're boat is looking, the more likely I am to try and build one. 

Keep us posted! (and dont stop the build)


----------



## LWalker

Not a lot picture worthy lately, I have just been sanding in preparation to coat the inside with epoxy. I did glue up the mahogany veneer for the bright front bulkhead.


----------



## LWalker

All coated.


----------



## Rosco

Nice work. Keep it up!


----------



## LWalker

Inwale/Deck framing glued up. I do a little shaping to this and then glue up the inwales


----------



## LWalker

Inwales glued up last night.


----------



## LWalker




----------



## LWalker

Here is a couple more with the coffin in place.


----------



## Boatdesigner

Looks GREAT! I think you will pass Oyster any time now!


----------



## LWalker

OK, so the busy season got me again just like last year. Oh well, finally got back at it.

Lots of tedious sanding prepping for Alexseal 302



All coated with Alexseal 302


----------



## drmcddc

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## tomahawk

About time you got back to work  Looks good!


----------



## LWalker

Mocked up the side console today. The final version will be mahogany.


----------



## Boatdesigner

Good to see you back at it again! Are you planning a leg on the inboard side of the console or just letting it float? I like it without a leg as I think the leg will get in the way when you are sitting down to drive. On the other hand, the console sure looks vulnerable hanging out like that!


----------



## LWalker

Good to hear from you Timm. I will be going with no leg. I'll double the deck underneath and the inwales where it attaches. It also falls on top of a frame, so I think it will be plenty strong.


----------



## oysterbreath

Go legless. Way back when I was going to go remote I was able to sit on my console with no issue. So it IS possible to frame it out pretty strong...


----------



## LWalker

Today I got the coffin all sanded and ready for primer. I also worked on the recesses for the hinges.


----------



## Rosco

Looking great!


----------



## LWalker

Coffin glued in place with plumbing complete
Bow eye drilled
Frame A access hole cut out
Tank foundation built
Everything coated in epoxy from the bow to the front bulkhead (Frame C)


----------



## casartj

Looks amazing! I like the look of the side console. Have you already decided on the layout of gauges and switches? Are you going with hydraulic steering or mechanical?

I'm indecisive on a couple things for my build and curious what your planning for:
Bow cleat vs No bow cleat - I've like the clean look of not having a bow cleat like I've seen a lot of skiffs lately, but it seams weird not to have one.
Navigation lights - flush deck mounted vs hull mounted


----------



## tomahawk

All I can say is wow!


----------



## LWalker

> Looks amazing! I like the look of the side console. Have you already decided on the layout of gauges and switches?


I am probably going with no gauges and using a NMEA chartplotter such as the Lowrance HDS5. I have this system on my bay boat and it works well and gives you much more info than gauges. It also provides all the alarms both on screen and audible.









This is the layout that I am currently thinking





> Are you going with hydraulic steering or mechanical?


Mechanical, I don't think hydraulic is worth the money and weight for a small motor



> I'm indecisive on a couple things for my build and curious what your planning for:
> Bow cleat vs No bow cleat - I've like the clean look of not having a bow cleat like I've seen a lot of skiffs lately, but it seams weird not to have one.


Probably none, but I will mount a cam cleat to my casting platform. These are very nice to get off the anchor quick when tarpon fishing on the beach. Just grab the rope, pull straight up and through it in the water. I have never had a problem with them holding.



> Navigation lights - flush deck mounted vs hull mounted


I am trying to figure out a way to go in the rubrail. My friends boat has them and it is very clean.


----------



## casartj

Nav lights rub rail would look sweet. I really like the Taco brand single light LED's, but they're made to mount on a specific Taco rub rail. I wonder if they can be modified though... Some of the bass boats with rub rail nav lights look a little too much like Night Rider.


----------



## cutrunner

Looking real nice


----------



## LWalker

My router jig made quick work of cutting the deck support notches.


Deck supports all cut, now on to mocking up the hatch and gutters


----------



## erikb85

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## casartj

I've noticed you are very precise with that router. Everything else for that matter, but especially the router.


----------



## Boatdesigner

Just my old fashioned opinion, but _every_ boat should have cleats! A bow cleat could prove very useful if you break down and need a tow home. I also think every boat should carry an anchor. That is your brakes if the engine doesn't start and you are drifting into a dangerous area, like a jetty. What do you tie the anchor rode to without a bow cleat? How do you tie up to the dock while you go get your trailer? Ever stop at a waterfront restaurant for lunch? Sorry, not having cleats to me is almost dangerous and I don't recommend it at all. I'll step down off my soapbox now, just don't get me started on "saloon" vs "salon" . . . ;D

The boat does look great though! It's good to see you are making some progress. I imagine the epoxy is kicking off pretty quick with the temps being so high. I don't know about where you are, but we have had just about non stop rain for weeks now. The last two days have been the first sunny days in at least 2-3 weeks.


----------



## LWalker

> I've noticed you are very precise with that router. Everything else for that matter, but especially the router.


Haha, thanks. I just use jigs!!




> Just my old fashioned opinion, but _every_ boat should have cleats! A bow cleat could prove very useful if you break down and need a tow home. I also think every boat should carry an anchor. That is your brakes if the engine doesn't start and you are drifting into a dangerous area, like a jetty. What do you tie the anchor rode to without a bow cleat? How do you tie up to the dock while you go get your trailer? Ever stop at a waterfront restaurant for lunch? Sorry, not having cleats to me is almost dangerous and I don't recommend it at all. I'll step down off my soapbox now, just don't get me started on "saloon" vs "salon" . . . ;D
> 
> The boat does look great though! It's good to see you are making some progress. I imagine the epoxy is kicking off pretty quick with the temps being so high. I don't know about where you are, but we have had just about non stop rain for weeks now. The last two days have been the first sunny days in at least 2-3 weeks.


Timm, I might put a cleat on it just for you! The boat will have an anchor and I was planning to use a cam cleat(linked in my post above) to hold the anchor line. I used that on my last boat (heavier/bigger) even though it had factory cleats. It holds really good even in 3ft seas off the beach tarpon fishing. It just allows you to release the anchor line quickly once you hookup and have to chase the fish.

The epoxy is kicking off quickly.....we have had a good amount of rain, but it has been really hot up here for the few weeks.


----------



## devrep

I tie to my poling platform at the stern and my winch bow eye at the bow.  The bow eye can also be used for towing. I use a carabineer for the bow eye line. Having cleats on flush fishing decks is a pain.


----------



## devrep

Where would a cleat work on the bow of my boat?


----------



## permitchaser

> Where would a cleat work on the bow of my boat?


I have recessed cleats on my boat the stay flat till you push a button. Made from SS. They came from Accon Marine


----------



## Net 30

> Where would a cleat work on the bow of my boat?


Hells Bay is using Cam Cleats on some of their new skiffs…pretty cool idea.

Look at the bow off the skiff on the left - sailors use these all the time to secure their sheets.


----------



## permitchaser

Yea that's cool and looks good for an anchor. But it sticks up and can trip or catch fly line

acconmarine.com

Check it out [ch128676]


----------



## Boatdesigner

> Where would a cleat work on the bow of my boat?


I would mount a pop up cleat as close to the centerline as possible, in the raised toe rail. I am not sure what you have mounted there at the moment though, is that a mount for a shallow water anchor? On the walleye boats I have designed, we mounted the cleats a little further aft so they wouldn't interfere with the trolling motor. That works fine for docking, but not so good for anchoring. It really needs to be thought out from the beginning when the boat is built so you can space everything to make it work.

On another subject, that is one nice snook!


----------



## LWalker

Deck supports glued up


Prepped for epoxy coating


Three coats applied today


----------



## LWalker

Routed all the notches for the deck supports
Dry fitted all the deck supports and transom knees


----------



## LWalker

Transom Knees glued up
Frame H to transom coated 3x
Deck Supports glued up


----------



## LWalker

Longboarded the deck supports
Cut the rear rod tubes
Cut out the deck doublers


----------



## LWalker

Fuel tank installed
Fuel tank vent dry fit
Access hatches installed
Livewell pickup dry fit
Battery tray dry fit
Bilge pump outlet thru hull dry fit
Finished up some plumbing for the drain and livewell feed
Coated lots of little things in epoxy stemming from the work above
Coated all the frame doublers and deck supports


----------



## LWalker

Deck doublers glued
Rod tubes glued
Stringer supports glued


----------



## GuyHuey

Just read through your build thread, looks great!

Can't wait to start my mine.


----------



## lpg

wow, would love to build this exact boat, but man I cant believe how long these builds go for...


----------



## LWalker

I am 425 hours in right now and probably have another 200 to go....you have to enjoy it!


----------



## LWalker

Little man doing some cleanup


I got the deck all dry fitted this morning


----------



## makin moves

Deck looks great. Time for a cold beverage and a chair to sit back and admire your accomplishment!


----------



## Rosco

Looks awesome! congrats on the progress.


----------



## Gramps

big thumbs up there LW! 

'specially like the little one wearing eyes & ears!


----------



## Backwater

WOW, Amazing workmanship!!! Can't wait to see the pics of it all finished and floating!  Great lil helper you got their too!


----------



## Johnsenskiff21

You guys have inspired me, and I thought my rebuild was impressive...


----------



## Boatdesigner

Are my eyes playing tricks on me or did you overhang the deck up forward quite a bit?


----------



## LWalker

Boatdesigner said:


> Are my eyes playing tricks on me or did you overhang the deck up forward quite a bit?


It has a 3/4" overhang at the stern and a 3 1/2" overhang at the widest point, which is at frame C. I really like the look of it tapering towards the stern. I plan on running 3/4 x 3/4 mahogany along the underside of the edge and then capping it with a piece of 1/2 x 1 3/4 mahogany. What are your thoughts on this approach?


----------



## Boatdesigner

It won't hurt anything, just make sure you beef it up enough that the deck won't get torn off on a dock by accident. I assume you are trying to build in an upper spray rail similar to what Oyster did on his? His overhang is a bit smaller than yours, so I hope the next guy doesn't try to one up you both and make his 6" wider or something! I think it still looks better than those big molded in bumps in the sides of some of the production skiffs. The one on the Marquesa always looks like it is going downhill toward the bow to me, which to my eye is just plain wrong! It costs no more to build a pretty boat than it does an ugly one, so why not make the lines flow together well? The boat looks great and I can't wait to see it all finished off!


----------



## LWalker

I have been working on the under deck rigging trying to get everything in place that I can before I glue the deck down. The following is complete and I will upload some pictures once I get it all tidied up.

- Bow eye in place
- Tank, fill, vent and filter base in place and plumbed
- Drain system plumbing
- Livewell pump, thru hull, and plumbing
- Bilge pumps and plumbing
- Battery tray installed
- Battery switch, main breaker, and circuit breaker block panel built

Tomorrow I will receive the rest of my wiring supplies and plan to get the electrical as far along as I can this weekend. I have a few more small items to complete and then I will glue the deck down.

I finished up building the hatch gutters this week. They will not be glued in place until after I glass the deck. This will make fairing the gutters and the inside edge of the hatch a lot easier.

Laying out the gutters




Glued up




Routed, sanded and dry fit




Drains dry fit


----------



## Gramps

Dude those hatch gutters are awesome!


----------



## mab108

Awesome!


----------



## LWalker

Gramps said:


> Dude those hatch gutters are awesome!


Thanks man. Lots of ways to do them, but I think this is going to work out great.

I believe I am ready to glue the deck down. I have all the supports marked on the underside. Three coats of epoxy and then glue. I would do it today but its raining and the humidity in the garage is about 85%

Let me know if y'all see anything I should do before I glue it.


----------



## LWalker

Well, despite the rain, I did get a chance to get my mahogany material sanded down and ready to start cutting out pieces for the side console.

That's it for this weekend.


----------



## tomahawk

She looks great! You are closing in on it


----------



## LWalker

Coating underside of deck


Deck all glued up


The next few are making a large radius in the inside corners of the cockpit. I thought of a lot of different ways to do this, but this worked out great! A little cleanup with the router up top and we will be good to go.


----------



## Gramps

Wow! She's a beaut Clark! Love the radius solution, was just thinking about the same thing this week. Haha.


----------



## yobata

Is that just thickened epoxy? And are you using anything to be able to separate the pvc from the corner after it sets, looks like clear packing tape?


----------



## LWalker

Yes, it is epoxy mixed with silica and a little West 410. I like to mix in a little 410 for situations like this because it seems to smooth out the surface.....if that makes sense. 

Yes, there is packing tape on the PVC as well as on the wood on each side of the radius.


----------



## LWalker

Got started gluing up the deck edge this morning before church.











Glued up two more sections this afternoon. I need about 100 more clamps and this process would go much faster!


----------



## Backwater

Cool!


----------



## LWalker

Started working on the mahogany side console


Cleaned up the inwhales and put a 1/2" radius on them with the router. Should I go 3/4"?


Glued up a portion of the deck edge. Don't mind the burn marks, that's what happens when you push an 8/4" x 10" board through a small tablesaw. Haha


----------



## yobata

Where are you getting the mohagany and how much are you paying if you don't mind? Malabar hardwoods is the only supplier I have found in brevard and they don't have it frequently


----------



## LWalker

In the beginning of the build, I purchased it from a semi-local supplier, but they have since shut down. I got my last batch from World Panel in Riviera Beach because I was getting the rest of my plywood at the same time and didn't need a lot of Mahogany. It was $7.75, which is high. I used to get it for $5.80 from the local supplier. You might want to check with boat builder central, I think they carry it.


----------



## LWalker

Looking like a boat!!


----------



## Whiskey Angler

LWalker said:


> Looking like a boat!!


Wow. Hard to put into words, but it looks smooth, balanced, shapely..... you get the idea. Beautiful!


----------



## LWalker

Thanks Whiskey! I am partial to it and and very happy so far!

Clamptastic


----------



## yobata

Really really beautiful lwalk!!! Very impressive craftsmanship! You are quite an artist


----------



## LWalker

With cold weather coming after the rain today, I figured I'd better get this thing glassed. Big thanks to Roger and Ridge for coming to help me out for this last minute glassing job.

Long boarded a few times and ready for glass


Glass wet out


Fill coated


I have also been working on the side console here and there


Picked up this little jewel. I have to hack a bunch of stuff off of it and do a major cleanup, but it is a very solid base that will become the trailer for the boat. Picked it up for $600, not bad for a nice aluminium trailer considering I will end up with about $800 in it. I priced out a new one and they were $2300. Plans for it:

Cut off side rails
Cut off fenders and replace with new
Re work winch stand
Strip/Acid clean the aluminum
Redo bunks to fit boat


----------



## jboriol

LWalker said:


> With cold weather coming after the rain today, I figured I'd better get this thing glassed. Big thanks to Roger and Ridge for coming to help me out for this last minute glassing job.
> 
> Long boarded a few times and ready for glass
> 
> 
> Glass wet out
> 
> 
> Fill coated
> 
> 
> I have also been working on the side console here and there
> 
> 
> Picked up this little jewel. I have to hack a bunch of stuff off of it and do a major cleanup, but it is a very solid base that will become the trailer for the boat. Picked it up for $600, not bad for a nice aluminium trailer considering I will end up with about $800 in it. I priced out a new one and they were $2300. Plans for it:
> 
> Cut off side rails
> Cut off fenders and replace with new
> Re work winch stand
> Strip/Acid clean the aluminum
> Redo bunks to fit boat


Build is looking amazing. You must be getting anxious!


----------



## LWalker

Thanks!! Yours looks awesome as well! I am ready to get this thing on the water, but there is still lots to be done.

I was planning to put down super build on the deck this weekend, by UPS failed me! My paint was in Montgomery on Thursday and is now MIA!! Oh well, she is all sanded and ready for primer. Instead of painting Saturday, I worked on the the trailer. I stripped down of all the unnecessary brackets, cut the fenders off and cleaned it up real good. I will be flipping the boat onto the trailer in the near future in preparations for final painting.


----------



## LWalker

Went over the deck to ensure I didn't miss anything sanding, then she got a bath. As soon as my paint shows up, she will be all one color.


----------



## DLBjaxbeach

Looking absolutely stellar. Gotta say though, impractical as it is, I would have loved to see that deck finished bright... I know it is a fishing boat, but man that wood.


----------



## LWalker

Thanks! For me, it is either all wood (like a barrel back ski boat) or a small amount for accents. Hopefully my planned bright wooden accents will be just enough to compliment the paint and other colors on the boat. I have seen it overdone!!


----------



## DLBjaxbeach

I totally get it, and I actually know you made the right call there. It is going to look eye-popping great. I have been dreaming of doing a wood lapstrake build styled after the older hewes design and finishing the topsides bright using some of the see thru 4oz glass from boatbuilder central. I have my doubts that I will actually do it...but it is good daydream material anyway.


----------



## Blue Zone

Luke, looking sensational. What are you going to do for a rub rail?


----------



## LWalker

Thanks Blue Zone. Planning on a Taco white rubrail.


----------



## LWalker

It appears the UPS found my paint today, so maybe I will get it tomorrow or Thursday....just in time for the rain and cold.

Today I cut out and glued up the hatches. I also went ahead and glued the gutters at the same time.


----------



## LWalker

Got the hinges recesses routed out and coated along with the bottom of the hatches


----------



## Rosco

Nice!


----------



## LWalker

While waiting for a decent weather window during the holidays, I built this fly rod rack out of a really pretty piece of black walnut that I had been saving. 







Then. I finally got a weather window for paint yesterday. Three coats of Alexseal 302 Superbuild rolled on.


----------



## JT PCBFL

You're the man Luke, can't wait to see this thing in person soon!


----------



## LWalker

JT PCBFL said:


> You're the man Luke, can't wait to see this thing in person soon!


Haha, thanks JT. Come on over and get some of this torture board.

I got her all wiped down with denatured alcohol and blue food coloring. I made a few passes with the longboard but was making entirely too much dust in the garage. Since it was raining outside I called it a day and moved inside and got started on my wheel.





Also, I am officially 2 years in on this project with a total of 499 hours. 315 the first year and 184 this year....what a slacker!!! I am going to do my best to make a good push to finish this thing soon.


----------



## yobata

Nice combing lwalk! How many hours do you think you have left? What's left after paint? Side console, electrical rigging, gas tank (can't remember if it's in already??), bilge pump, platform(s), jack plate, hang motor, what else?


----------



## LWalker

yobata said:


> Nice combing lwalk! How many hours do you think you have left? What's left after paint? Side console, electrical rigging, gas tank (can't remember if it's in already??), bilge pump, platform(s), jack plate, hang motor, what else?


I really don't know, but I am estimating about 120 hours left.

I have done most everything I can before paint, so yes the gas tank, bilge pumps and most of the electrical is complete. It would probably be a good exercise to make a general list of what's remaining, so here we go:

Sand Primer on deck and sole
Flip boat onto trailer
Epoxy work on underside of deck overlap
Coat hull in three coats of 302 Superbuild(the hull is fair already, but it has been suggested by some pros that I coat it in 302 again to reduce the chances of print through from my current surface(mixture of raw epoxy and 302))
Sand out 302
Move boat to family warehouse for paint
Spray hull 442 Finish Primer
Sand out 442
Spray hull 501 topcoat
Build new bunks for trailer
Flip boat on trailer(for the last time!)
Coat deck and sole in 302 again
Sand out 302
Spray 442 Finish Primer
Sand out 442
Spray 501 topcoat
Clearcoat side console, transom, and front bulkhead
Move back to my garage
Tape off and apply nonskid

Build, install and coat toerail
Mount hardware (thru-hull, gas vent, gas fill, cam cleat, cup holders, hinges, etc)
Install rubrail
Mount jackplate
Get boat inspected for HIN
Mount motor
Complete motor rigging
Mount side console
Get platforms built and mount

Install running lights
Finish up plumbing and electrical
Get cushions made and mount
These are the big items and I am probably missing some


----------



## yobata

Id like to see the look on the inspectors face when they see your rig


----------



## JT PCBFL

No problem man, she is beautiful. I am out of town with work for about 3 weeks and I will be making a visit asap to see this thing. Ive also got some questions about the queen craft but that build is on hold for a month or two because of work. Keep up the good work and get this thing ready for spring


----------



## LWalker

I was able to get some time in fairing this morning before the rain.....but I still have a lot to do!


----------



## eagle24

Awesome! Can't wait to see her finished.


----------



## Backwater

Wow, it's lookin great! That center box with toe kick is tits! err...  ahhh... I mean it's great!


----------



## eagle24

Luke, You've done a fantastic job! How wide is the finished edge on the deck where the rub rail will be mounted? Did you just put a slight radius on the corner with a router? What rub rail are you going to use?

Greg


----------



## LWalker

Hey Greg, thanks!! The deck edge is 1.75" wide/tall. The corners have a 0.75" radius on them. I plan to use a Taco 1.25" vinyl rubrail.


----------



## jcorymoore

Looking good bro! Can't wait to pole you around on it!


----------



## samay

Haven't been on the forum in a long time. Just went through the whole thread in one sitting. Beautiful work.


----------



## Backwater

Sweet, Nice work!


----------



## Rowjr

Nice work any idea what the weight will be when finished


----------



## outdooplay73

WOW!!! I can say this as a forum owner and have read 1000's of threads, and I have to say this is one of the best boat build threads I have ever read. 
As a builder of everything from trailers, house and boats. I would like to take the time and thank you for sharing your passion and quality of work. Way to go Luke.


----------



## LWalker

outdooplay73 said:


> WOW!!! I can say this as a forum owner and have read 1000's of threads, and I have to say this is one of the best boat build threads I have ever read.
> As a builder of everything from trailers, house and boats. I would like to take the time and thank you for sharing your passion and quality of work. Way to go Luke.


Wow, thanks! I'll start posting again soon. This time of year is crazy for me, but it is almost over and I will get back on the boat. We are planning to flip it over(upsidedown) onto the trailer on Saturday. Then, I have about 5 hours of work to do before I move it over to another location that has a "paint" room! I am sure having paint on the bottom will help my motivation! 



Rowjr said:


> Nice work any idea what the weight will be when finished


See back at post 84 for the weight info from the designer. I have quoted it below:



Boatdesigner said:


> The bare hull weight according to my weight study should be exactly 552.76 pounds. I'll understand if you are off by a few ounces! ;D The 1300 pound figure is the full weight of the boat with motor, gear and a fisherman going out to the flats. The draft is 6" in that fully loaded condition to the bottom of the keel.


----------



## Rowjr

LWalker said:


> Wow, thanks! I'll start posting again soon. This time of year is crazy for me, but it is almost over and I will get back on the boat. We are planning to flip it over(upsidedown) onto the trailer on Saturday. Then, I have about 5 hours of work to do before I move it over to another location that has a "paint" room! I am sure having paint on the bottom will help my motivation!
> 
> 
> 
> See back at post 84 for the weight info from the designer. I have quoted it below:


sorry I miss that but that sounds pretty good to me


----------



## mackman904

Holy cow, I just read the whole thing. That is art brother!


----------



## BOZTX

I can't wait to see this thing in the H2o


----------



## LWalker

Got her flipped over onto the trailer on Monday. 
Long boarded the underside of the deck cap.
Started sanding the deck overhang in prep for epoxy coating.


----------



## bryson

I love the deck overhang -- I bet a few inches extra on each side will make a huge difference when you're up there fishing. Do you plan on adding spray rails since you will have such a nice flat surface to mount to? Might not be necessary, but the design does lend itself well to it.

Looks fantastic overall; thanks for sharing!


----------



## LWalker

My intention is for the deck overhang and 2" end cap to act as a spray rail. We will see how it works and go from there. What type of rails are you thinking?


----------



## TidewateR

love the lines on this skiff & the little bit of deadrise. 

You're making great headway! Keep fighting the good fight. At this rate you will beat oysterbreath's build


----------



## bryson

LWalker said:


> My intention is for the deck overhang and 2" end cap to act as a spray rail. We will see how it works and go from there. What type of rails are you thinking?


Ahhh, gotcha -- I didn't see the end cap in that picture. I basically meant what you already have, just starboard that dropped straight down.


----------



## LWalker

bryson said:


> Ahhh, gotcha -- I didn't see the end cap in that picture. I basically meant what you already have, just starboard that dropped straight down.


I hope I don't have to do that.....but I like a dry ride too. If I add them in the future, that will likely be the style I go with.


----------



## WhiteDog70810

TidewateR said:


> love the lines on this skiff & the little bit of deadrise.
> 
> You're making great headway! Keep fighting the good fight. At this rate you will beat oysterbreath's build


In OB's defense, the last 25% of the build takes the longest. That being said, I suspect life has gotten in OB's way. On the other hand, LW has been showing slow, steady progress over the course of his build without the fits and starts of many builds. I suspect you are correct and this will be the first Osprey floating.

Nate


----------



## LWalker

I have definitely had my setbacks and months at a time of no work. Once you stop, it is hard getting started back up....especially when the next thing on the list is SANDING. From Feb-May is very busy for me, so I have gotten off track the last two years during that time. I have talked with several potential builders and my advice is always do something to the boat everyday....even if it is just 15 minutes cleaning up the shop. 

This week is the first time I have touched the boat since January, but I have worked on it every day this week. Hopefully, I can get it done this summer....time will tell.


----------



## LWalker

Fresh epoxy!!





I'll let this cure of the holidays, then wash up and sand. I plan to spray the next layer of super build 302. The boat is fair now, so this will give me a consistent surface all over to help prevent print through.


----------



## Whiskey Angler

LWalker said:


> Fresh epoxy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let this cure of the holidays, then wash up and sand. I plan to spray the next layer of super build 302. The boat is fair now, so this will give me a consistent surface all over to help prevent print through.


That's one sexy transom.


----------



## Boatdesigner

WhiteDog70810 said:


> . . . and this will be the first Osprey floating.
> 
> Nate


Unless Luke really gets rolling, he will likely be beat by a professional builder up in Charleston who has his mostly framed. He hopes to launch his first one in 8 weeks or so. You can go really fast if it's your full time job and you've built lots of boats before! If all goes well you will soon be able to buy a pre-built Osprey to any stage of construction.


----------



## Boatdesigner

Almost forgot! The boat looks great Luke! Glad to see you're back at it again.


----------



## LWalker

Boatdesigner said:


> Unless Luke really gets rolling, he will likely be beat by a professional builder up in Charleston who has his mostly framed. He hopes to launch his first one in 8 weeks or so. You can go really fast if it's your full time job and you've built lots of boats before! If all goes well you will soon be able to buy a pre-built Osprey to any stage of construction.


Sweet, I am really looking forward to seeing the numbers he gets out of whatever motor he chooses....


----------



## yobata

Where can we see some of the progress on this Charlston build?


----------



## Boatdesigner

I am still waiting for pictures from the builder. He has had a bit of a delay as he is going to redo a few frames and the transom. He was going to build two boats together, but he wanted one to have tumblehome back aft. So I redrew the aft end of the hull to add the tumblehome and then reworked the patterns for the frames and transom as well as the harpin. He decided that rather than wait to build that version he would remake the parts and build the tumblehome version first. He's going to keep the parts he has already made for a future build. He has also made patterns up of all the frames so he can build future boats very quickly. I haven't decided how to handle this new version, but I suspect from the requests I have had over the years that others will want it as well. The problem then becomes redrawing all the drawings effected by the changes. With a pro you can give them less info and they can fill in the blanks themselves. With an amateur, you need to give more information as they don't have experience to draw on. 

I did just get some pictures from the Osprey being built in Georgia by a father/son team. They've painted the hull and flipped it over now. It looks really nice, first class work like Luke is doing. They have been building less than 2 months. At this rate, they will be launching pretty quickly as well! I'll try to get those pics up as soon as I can.


----------



## bryson

The bright transom is a great touch! Sorry if you covered this earlier in the thread, but what power do you plan on going with?


----------



## LWalker

bryson said:


> The bright transom is a great touch! Sorry if you covered this earlier in the thread, but what power do you plan on going with?


Sorry I missed this. I don't know yet. I was hoping someone would get one launched before I purchase my motor, so I can use their performance data to help me decide. It will be a yamaha, likely a four stroke.


----------



## LWalker

Also and update on the boat. It is all sanded and cleaned up ready for a good weather day to shoot my final coat of Alexseal 302. I'll be ordering topcoat for Father's Day present (this boat takes up all my presents!). 

Does anybody have any color suggestions? I already have it picked out, but could be swayed by a cool color scheme. Remember, the transom, front bulkhead and side console will be bright finished. The poling platform and casting platform will be powder-coated. I think I would like to go two tone as in the non-skid would be a different color.

see colors here:
http://www.alexseal.com/resources/color-selection/topcoat


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

Wow ... !!!


----------



## permitchaser

LWalker said:


> Also and update on the boat. It is all sanded and cleaned up ready for a good weather day to shoot my final coat of Alexseal 302. I'll be ordering topcoat for Father's Day present (this boat takes up all my presents!).
> 
> Does anybody have any color suggestions? I already have it picked out, but could be swayed by a cool color scheme. Remember, the transom, front bulkhead and side console will be bright finished. The poling platform and casting platform will be powder-coated. I think I would like to go two tone as in the non-skid would be a different color.
> 
> see colors here:
> http://www.alexseal.com/resources/color-selection/topcoat


Ethereal blue bottom and stark white top


----------



## byates

permitchaser said:


> Ethereal blue bottom and stark white top


Oh yeah. That blue, and a white top, with the bright wood....killer combo


----------



## bryson

I think any "pastel" kind of color would look great with that transom! I really like the look of wood and one of the light yellows together, but it's done a lot (although mostly on sporties). The "ethereal blue" or "aqua mist" would look really good too, as well as any of the off-white colors.

I think Aqua Mist might actually be my favorite, but I doubt you can go wrong with any of them!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

Personally, I'm a big fan of the sea foam/bright combos.


----------



## Blue Zone

bryson said:


> I think any "pastel" kind of color would look great with that transom! I really like the look of wood and one of the light yellows together, but it's done a lot (although mostly on sporties). The "ethereal blue" or "aqua mist" would look really good too, as well as any of the off-white colors.
> 
> I think Aqua Mist might actually be my favorite, but I doubt you can go wrong with any of them!


You can't be serious about the transom?


----------



## LWalker

Sprayed 302 today







I learned from some other guys to use these Harbor Freight guns for primer and then just trash them afterwards....for the price, they are not even worth cleaning.


----------



## Catmandew

LWalker said:


> Sprayed 302 today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I learned from some other guys to use these Harbor Freight guns for primer and then just trash them afterwards....for the price, they are not even worth cleaning.


I used the gravity feed harbor freight gun for my build. The main problem with them are the seals. There were a couple youtube vid's showing how after going thru them and redo a few seals, it performed as good as the 100$ + guns that looked identical but with a different name. mine still works fine, just clean when finished.

build is looking good, how much longer do you think you have to go?

CMD


----------



## bryson

Looks amazing! Can't wait to see some color!



Blue Zone said:


> You can't be serious about the transom?


Serious about which part?


----------



## Blue Zone

bryson said:


> Looks amazing! Can't wait to see some color!
> 
> 
> 
> Serious about which part?


Sorry, first read I thought you wanted a pastel transom; now I see what you mean.


----------



## LWalker

Happy Father's Day to me: Finish Primer and Topcoat have been ordered in Aqua Mist.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

So when you're doing the bright finish on the transom, I'm sure you've got that glassed in, but how do you get the wood to shine through the glass like that?


----------



## LWalker

Finn Maccumhail said:


> So when you're doing the bright finish on the transom, I'm sure you've got that glassed in, but how do you get the wood to shine through the glass like that?


Finn, look back on page 12 to see how I did mine. I glassed the hull and transom and then applied a veneer over it. The veneer does not have glass over it. It has about 12 coats of epoxy on it....3 coats, dry, sand, 3 coats, etc,etc. What you see is just epoxy. It will be sanded out to 220 and then sprayed with Alexseal clear.
http://www.microskiff.com/threads/build-thread-osprey-18-flats-skiff.17438/page-12

Another method is to use full thickness wood for the transom and glass over it with some very light cloth. I think up to about 6oz is translucent. I think this is the way Rosco did his.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

LWalker said:


> Finn, look back on page 12 to see how I did mine. I glassed the hull and transom and then applied a veneer over it. The veneer does not have glass over it. It has about 12 coats of epoxy on it....3 coats, dry, sand, 3 coats, etc,etc. What you see is just epoxy. It will be sanded out to 220 and then sprayed with Alexseal clear.
> http://www.microskiff.com/threads/build-thread-osprey-18-flats-skiff.17438/page-12
> 
> Another method is to use full thickness wood for the transom and glass over it with some very light cloth. I think up to about 6oz is translucent. I think this is the way Rosco did his.


Very cool. Thanks for the info.

I've been trying to get a project skiff and a bright transom is a look I really dig. Only problem there don't seem to be any old Johnsen-type skiffs floating around Texas anywhere and the folks I've tried to contact in FL haven't been responsive.


----------



## LWalker

I have 75% of the primer sanded. Sanding white primer is a total pain. I have been sanding at night using a light and it really helps show the imperfections. 
.


----------



## Boatdesigner

Boat looks great Luke. You may be the first to finish an Osprey. I thought it would be the pro builder up in Charleston, but I found out the other day that he has been asked to build a 25' CC, so the spec built Osprey has to wait until after the paying client. The Thompson build up in Georgia is making really good progress and they have just painted their hull. They aren't as far along on the deck as you though. I hope to put some more pics of their boat up in a day or so. I can't wait to see your boat with it's final color. Lastly, I would paint the deck white, but I would use another color for the non skid in order to keep down glare. Traditionally that is usually gray or sand, but both of those would get fairly hot down here in Florida. Maybe an off white on the whole deck would be a good compromise. If you had money to burn, you could cover the deck with Flexiteak to maintain the wooden boat feel!


----------



## LWalker

Thanks Timm. I'll get the sanding finished up tonight. Then, I'll move the boat to another location for painting. We have a busy couple of weeks coming up. Hopefully the stars align with the humidity and current schedule and I can get this thing painted soon.


----------



## LWalker

All sanded out to 180, ready for finish primer. The hull is wet in the pictures to help me find any imperfections as well as give me an idea of the finished product. Almost makes me want ot paint it white! Too bad, paint is already here.


----------



## Whiskey Angler

Phenomenal! There's a lot of love in that boat.


----------



## bryson

Holy moly


----------



## TidewateR

dang!! She's a beaut! 

haha I think she looks good in white too. What color will it be? (i'm too lazy to scroll through the thread and find the info)


----------



## LWalker

Ha, Alexseal Aqua Mist....don't know about the deck yet, probably a combo of Aqua Mist and Oyster white.

Not my boat, but this is the color.


----------



## bryson

I think I'm in the minority here, but I'm a fan of solid colored decks. If it were my boat (don't I wish ) I think that I would do the bright transom with the Aqua Mist hull, then the entire top done in white. Also, maybe add some wood accents (like a toe rail or a casting/poling platform deck) to compliment the transom.


----------



## LWalker

bryson said:


> I think I'm in the minority here, but I'm a fan of solid colored decks. If it were my boat (don't I wish ) I think that I would do the bright transom with the Aqua Mist hull, then the entire top done in white. Also, maybe add some wood accents (like a toe rail or a casting/poling platform deck) to compliment the transom.


Bryson, don't you know all the cool kids are doing two tone. I'm still undecided. Lots more pictures to stare at before I commit. The boat will have wood accents such as the transom, side console, front bulkhead, and toe rail(maybe)....don't want to overdo it....and it can definitely be overdone in my opinion.


----------



## LWalker

The boat and supplies are all moved over the the "paint room". I need to cleanup the area and then shoot finish Primer. 

Meanwhile, I glassed my hatches, added a few reinforcements to the side console and coated the inside.


----------



## muskyonfly

LWalker said:


> The boat and supplies are all moved over the the "paint room". I need to cleanup the area and then shoot finish Primer.
> 
> Meanwhile, I glassed my hatches, added a few reinforcements to the side console and coated the inside.


Lots of respect. It's coming out beautiful!


----------



## permitchaser

Darn nice looking hull


----------



## LWalker

Well, I had hoped to be posting pictures of finish primer right now, but we had a nice thunderstorm overnight and early this morning. 90% humidity is a show stopper for painting. I did get the paint room cleaned up and ready whenever the weather cooperates. Maybe this afternoon the humidity will burn off!?


----------



## CodyW

We want paint. We want paint. We want paint. Lol, I'm getting impatient.


----------



## LWalker

Well, the humidity burned off and I was able to lay down the finish primer this afternoon. I'll be camping all week while it cures and then will get back on it for some topcoat.


----------



## yobata

LWalker said:


> The boat and supplies are all moved over the the "paint room". I need to cleanup the area and then shoot finish Primer.
> 
> Meanwhile, I glassed my hatches, added a few reinforcements to the side console and coated the inside.


Luke, I have a question regarding the hinge section for the hatches:

Did you glass the routed out section where the hinges will sit on the hatch or are you just coating that section with epoxy? And if just epoxy, how many coats and are you worried that you will build up too many coats that the hinge will not sit flush later?


----------



## LWalker

I did not glass those areas, but coated them in three coats of epoxy. I cut my recesses a little deep to account for the epoxy and paint.


----------



## permitchaser

Paint it what ever you like it's your boat and your the one who has to look at it all the time. My 2 cents paint the deck with something other than white. The reflection can be intense all day on the water


----------



## LWalker

Its pink


and a few hours later, it is white again.


Planning on the big shoot in the morning....we will see if the stars align.


----------



## yobata

Really impressive work Luke! Keep it up


----------



## LWalker

Raining this morning, so maybe late this afternoon or tomorrow morning early. We shall see. I have to paint it in the next 3 days per Alexseal.


----------



## yobata

LWalker said:


> Got started gluing up the deck edge this morning before church.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glued up two more sections this afternoon. I need about 100 more clamps and this process would go much faster!


What are the dimensions of your deck edge? I tried using 1x2" pine, and having some difficulties bending the curves, thinking if I should rip it down to 1/2"x2" or just kerf them


----------



## LWalker

Here ya go 



LWalker said:


> It has a 3/4" overhang at the stern and a 3 1/2" overhang at the widest point, which is at frame C. I really like the look of it tapering towards the stern. I plan on running 3/4 x 3/4 mahogany along the underside of the edge and then capping it with a piece of 1/2 x 1 3/4 mahogany. What are your thoughts on this approach?





LWalker said:


> Got started gluing up the deck edge this morning before church.





LWalker said:


> Glued up a portion of the deck edge. Don't mind the burn marks, that's what happens when you push an 8/4" x 10" board through a small tablesaw. Haha


----------



## LWalker

I shot topcoat this morning and it looks great except for one nice sized sag. I am off to fix that and reshoot tonight. Wish me luck!


----------



## CodyW

That looks so slick. Awesome work as usual.



Oh.... Good Luck!!!


----------



## LWalker

Thanks Cody. I sanded the sag out and reshot it tonight. It looked good when I left....hopefully it stays that way. 

I have to leave it over there for a week or so to cure before I attempt to bring it back to my garage. Then, I will get rolling again. Time to flip it back over!


----------



## tomahawk

Sweet. Looks outstanding!


----------



## Boatdesigner

AAHHHH, Shiny! Looks great Luke! I can't wait to see it finished. If all goes to plan, we may have a finished Osprey on display at the St. Pete Boat Show the first week in December. Still working out the details and timing. I may have to drive up to the panhandle when you get your boat finished, I bet it looks spectacular in person!


----------



## wely

Just finished reading the whole thread! You have done a great job! I can't wait to see it on the water!


----------



## Wolffie

That looks awesome!!! Nice work!


----------



## LWalker

Here's a better pic in the sunlight. I have the boat back at my house now and I am working on the trailer bunk setup so I can flip it onto the trailer for the last time.


----------



## bryson

I love that color combo! Can't wait to see it all dressed out!


----------



## LWalker

Built new bunks for the trailer


Worked on the side console cutting out holes for the wheel, chartplotter, and switch panel.


----------



## TidewateR

Looks awesome! Can't wait to see this thing on the water


----------



## Benjamin F&H

Pretty work! Can't wait to hear how she rides.


----------



## permitchaser

Is this thing going to be a combination of wood and glass showing


----------



## EdK13

_Like the wood. Classy._


----------



## LWalker

I got the bunks and rollers mounted...ready to flip this thing for the last time!


----------



## CodyW

LWalker said:


> I got the bunks and rollers mounted...ready to flip this thing for the last time!


You're scaring me with those black rollers!!! The black rollers I have leave marks on my boat every time. If its not to late maybe try these.....


----------



## LWalker

CodyW said:


> You're scaring me with those black rollers!!! The black rollers I have leave marks on my boat every time. If its not to late maybe try these.....


Ha, my friend said the same thing....least of my worries at the moment. I'll change them out later if they mark the hull.

Thanks to all the guys that helped me flip her today!


----------



## Whiskey Angler

LWalker said:


> Ha, my friend said the same thing....least of my worries at the moment. I'll change them out later if they mark the hull.
> 
> Thanks to all the guys that helped me flip her today!


Awesome. I bet they were all gawking at it. You've built something to be very proud of.


----------



## Wolffie

That looks awesome! Nice work!


----------



## makin moves

Where was that crew when you were sanding.


----------



## EdK13

Almost there!


----------



## Boatdesigner

Looks great!


----------



## LWalker

I have been working a lot of the small misc projects over the last couple days.

Cut hinge recesses in hatches
Epoxied hatch edges and recesses
Epoxied a bunch of misc mounting holes
Glued in rigging tubes
Mounted thru-hull, valve and livewell pump

Glued in rigging tubes


Started coating side console


----------



## makin moves

Bump for a update.


----------



## LWalker

I've been sanding! Nothing picture worthy. I intend to have it all sanded before the holiday weekend is over. Then, I will shoot it with a few more coats of super build (this is the second round for the top). 

Sand. Paint. Sand. Paint. Sand. Paint. Sand. Paint. Sand. Paint. Sand. Paint.


----------



## trekker

LWalker said:


> I've been sanding! Nothing picture worthy. I intend to have it all sanded before the holiday weekend is over. Then, I will shoot it with a few more coats of super build (this is the second round for the top).
> 
> Sand. Paint. Sand. Paint. Sand. Paint. Sand. Paint. Sand. Paint. Sand. Paint.



What is super build ?


----------



## JR Beehler

Boat looks great , what size motor our you planing on running on this beautiful boat .


----------



## JR Beehler

I'm planing on ordering plans for my build . I'm torn between two boats , the Osprey or the Flats Flyer . Really leaning toward the Osprey it beautiful lines my only concerns is horse power . Would like to run like 70 hp minimum . Have any thoughts ? Thanks


----------



## Boatdesigner

Why do you need 70 hp? The bare hull weighs about 450 lbs. if you keep it simple. I imagine Luke's boat will weigh 500+ due to his extra features. How fast do you want to go? A 70 will push a 1200 lb Osprey somewhere around 47mph. Frankly, that is a bit faster than I ever intended this little boat to go. It's supposed to be a small, lightweight skiff, not a flats boat. The rating for the boat is around 50 hp with a tiller, I limit it to 40 as it is such a light boat. A 40 should push it around 37 mph, pretty fast for a boat with a 6 degree bottom and 18" of freeboard. 

The other issue that has to be considered is the flotation foam. The boat has to have upright and level flotation to meet USCG regulations. That means there is a very specific amount of foam specified in the back of the boat to float the motor. There is a motor weight limit of 240 lbs, exceed that and the flotation is no longer upright and level.

Anyone with questions about the boat should feel free to send me an email through my websites' contact page. I'd be glad to discuss any of these things with you and try to give you some advice regarding the design.


----------



## Boatdesigner

Almost forgot! That helm pod looks awesome. I really love varnished wood on _other_ peoples boats!


----------



## LWalker

trekker said:


> What is super build ?


 Alexseal Super Build 302. It is a surfacing primer.



JR Beehler said:


> Boat looks great , what size motor our you planing on running on this beautiful boat .


I don't know yet. It may have more to do with the "deal" I find.



JR Beehler said:


> I'm planing on ordering plans for my build . I'm torn between two boats , the Osprey or the Flats Flyer . Really leaning toward the Osprey it beautiful lines my only concerns is horse power . Would like to run like 70 hp minimum . Have any thoughts ? Thanks


Both boats will be lighter than similar production boats, so you can't compare horsepower of those boats. Try to think of it as how fast you want to go, not necessarily how much horsepower you want. See Timm's post for more info. You also have to look at your intended use....mine is a skinny water poling skiff....therefore I have to be concerned with weight.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

That wood on the transom and the console will be flat out sexy.


----------



## ealtonji

LWalker said:


> Alexseal Super Build 302. It is a surfacing primer.
> 
> 
> I don't know yet. It may have more to do with the "deal" I find.
> 
> Both boats will be lighter than similar production boats, so you can't compare horsepower of those boats. Try to think of it as how fast you want to go, not necessarily how much horsepower you want. See Timm's post for more info. You also have to look at your intended use....mine is a skinny water poling skiff....therefore I have to be concerned with weight.


Your an inspiration, Luke. I started my Osprey in late August. Working on the stem, keel, and harpins at the moment. 
I have a Paramount 21 that's over powered with a 200. It doesn't help that I added a hydraulic jack plate pushing that weight further aft. Have to remedy that one day. Like you, I'm opting to keep the Osprey light to make poling easier as well.


----------



## Boatdesigner

In the next few weeks I should have some better numbers and information on how the boat performs. Beebe Boatworks in Charleston is about two weeks out from finishing his Osprey. I have been promised pictures, so hopefully I'll have some in the next day or so. I am tentatively planning to go to SC to see it in person the first week of November, hopefully the weather will cooperate and I can get some good pictures. That boat has been sold and will have a 50 hp Yamaha with a side console. 

If you are going to the St. Pete Boat Show the beginning of December, he has reserved a booth to show the boat and hopefully take some orders for more. We will be right before the entrance to the tent after you come through the gate, so you can't miss us!


----------



## LWalker

I have been sanding here and there and finally made a push the last two Sunday afternoons to get the interior completely sanded. Man those inside corners are a pain. I got all the done and washed out tonight. I will spray everything that is not getting non-skid with another coat of Super Build in the near future.


----------



## JT PCBFL

Faster Luke!


----------



## LWalker

I went over the whole boat and filled all the imperfections with West 410. I'll get that all sanded and shoot some 302 after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Wolffie

Looking awesome Luke! It's going to be a showpiece when it's done.


----------



## Boatdesigner

Sanding all those details really is a PITA! The drawings call for not sealing the sole to the hull, mainly because it just makes me nervous on a wood boat. I always thought the easy way to do the sole would be with 3/4" planks of t&g cedar with an oil finish of some kind. It would look good and have pretty good non-skid properties, without all the tedious sanding. The Landing School, my alma mater, use to do something like that on the traditional sailboats the students built. I can't wait to see your boat painted!

On another note, showing the Osprey at the St. Pete Boat Show has fallen through. The builder has had some family issues crop up that have delayed the boat, so has pulled out. He can't get his money back, so at some point we will have an Osprey in another show, I just don't know when. The boat should still be done in the next few weeks, so I may stop and see it on my way through South Carolina during Christmas week. I wish I had more time on that trip, I could stop and visit quite a few Osprey and Crystal builders along the way!


----------



## LWalker

@Boatdesigner Any pictures of the Beebe boat?

-------------
All sanded and washed.



All the remaining paint has been ordered. As soon as it arrives, I will shoot another coat of 302 on the areas that are not getting non-skid. The weather looks like I might get a window the end of next week. I should have some extra time over the holidays to get the finish primer and top coat completed....maybe even the non-skid.

I have designed the platforms and the fabricator will have them completed after the new year.


----------



## makin moves

Your work is on another level!


----------



## LWalker

Today, I adjusted the trailer to get the bow up a bit...it was a little close to the crossmembers in the front. I also installed fenders on both sides.


----------



## CodyW

LWalker said:


> Today, I adjusted the trailer to get the bow up a bit...it was a little close to the crossmembers in the front. I also installed fenders on both sides.


Aren't you worried about scratching the boat on the fender well? Looks awful tight with no room for error when loading.


----------



## LWalker

Yes, absolutely. I am planning to add a carpet covered piece of wood on the inside of the fenders. I will also likely add side guides to prevent it from hitting.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

LWalker said:


> Yes, absolutely. I am planning to add a carpet covered piece of wood on the inside of the fenders. I will also likely add side guides to prevent it from hitting.


I have been scouring the web for ideas for guide bunks. These look simple and stout!


----------



## CodyW

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I have been scouring the web for ideas for guide bunks. These look simple and stout!


Neat idea. Looks like it will only work on a dry launch trailer.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Make them longer/taller. There is always a way!


----------



## LWalker

CodyW said:


> Neat idea. Looks like it will only work on a dry launch trailer.


I was thinking of something like this. A friend of mine has a trailer just like this and we rarely dry launch it. Seems to work fine. Do you see any issues with this setup?

I guess I could always go with the PVC style uprights.


----------



## CodyW

LWalker said:


> I was thinking of something like this. A friend of mine has a trailer just like this and we rarely dry launch it. Seems to work fine. Do you see any issues with this setup?
> 
> I guess I could always go with the PVC style uprights.


The one smackdaddy posted seemed low. ^This one seems more suitable for a wet launch being that it is up high enough. Reason I bring this up is because I use the ramp at d & d ramp at matlacha and the current rips through and it can be a challenge sometimes to get the boat straight on the trailer.


----------



## tailwalk

Just read this thread straight through, and the one thing that kept running through my mind was WOW! I don't know the first thing about building a boat, but clearly you know that and much more! This is a beautiful piece of craftsmanship. can't wait to see the completed product. man, and I feel proud when my flies track straight. .. wow.


----------



## Boatdesigner

Hi Luke,

Chris has been so busy building multiple boats that he has kind of gone underground on me! He has promised me a boat ride on a finished boat on the 31st. I hope he makes it because I have a room reserved in Charleston for New Years! Last pics I got he was putting the deck down. He didn't think he had much further to go, I hope he is right. This boat may make it down here for either the Palm Beach Show or the Suncoast Show in Sarasota later in the spring. We'll see what happens when we get closer. Now what do we have to do to get Oyster to finish his boat?


----------



## LWalker

I was able to get some 302 laid down this afternoon. Thanks to R Clark for helping me get it done during a very short weather window we had today.


----------



## TidewateR

getting close!


----------



## bryson

This might be my favorite skiff. Looking forward to seeing it all finished up!


----------



## E-money

I get all excited when I get the email about a new post on this thread! I wish I had your craftsmanship sir.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Right? It's almost sad to think about an outboard hanging on that perfectly stained transom.


----------



## LWalker

Casting platform built and awaiting powder



Finish primer sprayed on all areas that don't get non skid. Basically all edges, gutters and the coffin box.


----------



## jboriol

Awesome Luke, just awesome! Can't wait to see it stalking some reds.


----------



## permitchaser

OK I'm inpatient... When will this get wet


----------



## DuckNut

I remember way back when there was a contest in the making on who would finish first; you or Roscoe.

He disappeared unfinished.

Great work L. Simply fantastic.


----------



## LWalker

Thanks Duck. I am getting there, but the weather is holding me up on getting it painted. To cold or too humid....trust me, I am looking at the 10 day forecast every morning.

I think Roscoe took a break to finish his basement.


----------



## DuckNut

I hope he finishes that before he starts on his new shed. LOL


----------



## Boatdesigner

Keep pluggin' along, you'll get there eventually! First class work takes time and most of all, patience. Waiting for the right weather window may be frustrating, but it will save you lots of work and possibly cash, later.


----------



## LWalker

I finally got some good weather and shot a little topcoat today. I painted the coffin and the bottoms of all the hatches. 



I also got a chance to pickup my casting platform and check out the poling platform.


----------



## LWalker

Platforms all completed!


----------



## CodyW

Thought you disappeared man. Looking good!


----------



## LWalker

There has just been a lot of sanding going on....nothing really post worthy. Then I was waiting on the weather for paint. I hope to paint some more tomorrow!


----------



## LWalker

Non skid next!


----------



## permitchaser

Those are impressive platforms. Wish I could see them on the water on the boat


----------



## LWalker

Patience Permit....it won't be long


----------



## LWalker

I tested out some KiwiGrip today. Most of the examples I have seen are way to aggressive for me, but after testing some different methods tonight, I think it will work out great.

I did not use the supplied roller. I used two different 6" mini rollers, one 1/4 nap and one foam. I applied the KiwiGrip with a notched spreader (1/16") and then rolled it very lightly. Any amount of pressure caused bubbles for me.




Hopefully this shows the texture and will help some of you guys. The foam produced a tighter texture with shorter "peaks" very similar to a traditional fine non skid. Thinning the KiwiGrip 10% gave a more loose pattern that had more space between each peak. I will be using the first one below which is using a foam roller on un-thinned KiwiGrip.

Foam Roller


1/4" Nap


Thinned 10%, Foam Roller


Thinned 10%, 1/4" nap


----------



## ADLNitRam

Lwalker,. That is some fine boat building you are doing. Your documentation is extremely detailed.. thanks for the report on the kiwigrip.. I always thought to myself that it was a bit aggressive. You did all the math and I appreciate it.. would.like to check your build in person. I too am fro PC FL..re Building a queen craft and a couple seacrafts... Great work Man... MJ


----------



## LWalker

I got the boat back home and had to throw the platforms up there to get a look!



First shot on the KiwiGrip...I just tried out one of the hatches.


----------



## CodyW

Can you make a short video of you rolling the kiwigrip? Just wanted to see the whole process on how you got that finish.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Nice man! You did this at just the right time. I'm back working on my Mako re-hab, and needed this exact info. Saved me a bit of experimenting. Very nice finish!


----------



## LWalker

CodyW said:


> Can you make a short video of you rolling the kiwigrip? Just wanted to see the whole process on how you got that finish.


I will make on next time I work on the non-skid. 

Tape off area. Mask areas so they are not too big. I cheat because I have a vinyl cutter and make perfect radii with it. You can see those pieces in the corners. I can cut inside and outside corners for anyone for a nominal fee, just PM me.

Sand with 100 grit. I use an orbital where I can and then carefully sand with hand paper up to the edges of the tape. Retape the area if you screw up the tape line. 

Apply Kiwi with a notched spreader. I used a 1/16 notched spreader from Ace and it is too much material. Use the 1/16 notch and spread over *half *the area you are working.

Use a 6" foam mini roller with moderate pressure to spread the kiwi over the whole area. Roll in multiple directions to get it even.

Re-roll the entire area with no pressure. Literally allow the roller to go over the surface with no downward pressure. This is what gives you the nice uniform finish.

Allow to dry for about 30 minutes(where it is not wet to the touch.)

Apply the same amount(half coverage) Kiwi again with the notched spreader and roll out it out using the method above again.

Pull tape immediately.


----------



## Boatdesigner

I can't wait to see your boat in person. For some reason I don't think the photos are showing the colors to their best advantage.


----------



## LWalker

OK, I finished up the three remaining hatches tonight. Here are some pictures and a video of the process.



Tape area


Sand


Clean


Roll





Wait 30-45 Minutes, Roll again

Peel the tape - Complete


----------



## LWalker

I have the deck taped off, almost. Can someone post some pictures of their push pole holder placement??


----------



## LowHydrogen

LWalker said:


> I have the deck taped off, almost. Can someone post some pictures of their push pole holder placement??


Sorry it's kinda dark. 
View attachment 6950

View attachment 6951


----------



## yobata

LWalker said:


> I have the deck taped off, almost. Can someone post some pictures of their push pole holder placement??


I just installed some myself. The rear holder I placed as far back as possible; the forward one 1/3 of the forward deck (measuring from bulkhead to bow); and the middle one was located based on the bend of my specific pole and how much tension it would take to be held in place securely. Good luck! Looking really great!


----------



## Cut Runner

Wow your killing it man! Top notch work, love the colors as well


----------



## jboriol

LWalker said:


> I have the deck taped off, almost. Can someone post some pictures of their push pole holder placement??


I was not sure either, looked at dolphin skiff and ecc sites and rolled the dice. Pole has enough tension from flex that it is very secure under way and trailering. Also assumes you are using stiffy type, others may require different considerations. Also, the thickness of the top cap vs the screw depth to maximize bite w/out going through. Embedded in 5200 and they are bullet proof.

Your skiff looks amazing, looking forward to seeing some gulf coast redfish on that deck


----------



## LWalker

Thanks Guys!! More work yesterday afternoon....thanks to a good friend, we were able to get the deck non-skid completed. I ended up using three coats of Kiwi to ensure good coverage. We did have a few issues with the Kiwi pulling up with the tape because it had dried a good bit before we were done. The best method was to pull the tape back on top of itself. I had to retape and touch up a few places, but you can't even tell.

I set my push pole holders just like yours


----------



## Net 30

Wow...looks great. What are the colors you used?


----------



## LWalker

Alexseal Aquamist and KiwiGrip white.


----------



## permitchaser

Accon marine has very nice PP holders. I have the on my boat and they fold flush. Mine came with the boat and they are sunken in the gunnell you can get fold downs the screw to the top of the gunnell


----------



## LWalker

Gemlux friction hinges...no spring, strap, cable, or otherwise....holds any postion. I am going latchless too. The are expensive but considering the other hardware that they replace...I think they are well worth it. I have a 35% off coupon code....THT35OFF if anyone is interested.


----------



## LWalker

Anybody know where to get a decent price on a Suzuki 60 within an hour or so of Panama City? The quotes I have been getting around here are way off. Right now, I can get a Yamaha F70 for less than a Suzuki.


----------



## Boatdesigner

Wow! Looks like you are almost ready to go! Looks great!


----------



## LWalker

I wanted a fictitious manufacturer name to break up the sides a bit and to keep people guessing at the ramp. I felt it was only fitting to honor the guy that taught me pretty much everything I know, but most importantly how to fish and work with wood. Ole Jimmy was my best friend, best man, and the best dad I could have ever asked for. I thank God for the days that I got to spend with him.




A little logo I made up to pay homage to the designers model name.

Fuel fill installed and plumbed


Cam cleat installed


Fuel tank vent installed and plumbed


Bow Eye installed


----------



## jrod0785

LWalker said:


> Anybody know where to get a decent price on a Suzuki 60 within an hour or so of Panama City? The quotes I have been getting around here are way off. Right now, I can get a Yamaha F70 for less than a Suzuki.


Did you ever find a motor? I know a few people that bought motors from that place in Perry, GA I believe. I think it is called the Sports Center and they were supposed to have good deals.


----------



## jrod0785

Boat looks great man! Beyond excellent craftsmanship and probably the nicest home build I have seen to date!


----------



## makin moves

Hell ya! He taught you well, he would be proud!


----------



## lsunoe

Damn man looks insane.  Any idea on a total cost of your build before motor/electronics?


----------



## CodyW

That name goes with the boat well. A very unique name and design just like the rest of the boat.


----------



## Boatdesigner

The boat looks great! I don't know if you found a motor yet, but 60 hp is beyond the Coast Guard rating for the boat. The actual rating for the boat, with tiller steering, is 52 hp, which rounds up to 55. I chose to rate it at 40 hp as the hull isn't really designed nor was it intended to run at high speeds and may porpoise or chine walk. I need to make sure you know all that just to cover my a** if you sue me later!

I like your Osprey Logo! I actually didn't come up with the name, it was the original clients name for his boat. I kept it because it was already on the drawings and files in my computer. It seemed easier than changing it!

By the way, have you tried to register it yet? I am curious how your state inspection works out. Do you have a launch date in mind? Let me know when you run the boat how it goes.


----------



## LWalker

Timm, as you know, I take full responsibility for ALL deviations from your plans. 

Now back to your regularly scheduled program.....

Cupholders in


Nav Light installed


Poling platform mounted (no visible screws, bolted from underneath)


----------



## WillFishingNC

Just went through this entire thread and this is awesome!


----------



## Whiskey Angler

LWalker said:


> Timm, as you know, I take full responsibility for ALL deviations from your plans.
> 
> Now back to your regularly scheduled program.....
> 
> Cupholders in
> 
> 
> Nav Light installed
> 
> 
> Poling platform mounted (no visible screws, bolted from underneath)


Did you use threaded holes in the base of the platform or weld threaded studs? Either way, nice touch.


----------



## LWalker

Thanks! I found that most corrosion starts on the bases and it is caused when the platform is installed. When the screws are tightened, it cracks or chips the powdercoated underneath the screw. It looks cleaner too!

I used 3/8" thick bases and drilled and tapped them for a 3/8" bolt.


----------



## RCR

Think you can back that camera up and give us a full shot?? The detail pictures are just teasing us! Beautiful work all round man!


----------



## Backwater

LWalker said:


> I wanted a fictitious manufacturer name to break up the sides a bit and to keep people guessing at the ramp. I felt it was only fitting to honor the guy that taught me pretty much everything I know, but most importantly how to fish and work with wood. Ole Jimmy was my best friend, best man, and the best dad I could have ever asked for. I thank God for the days that I got to spend with him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little logo I made up to pay homage to the designers model name.
> 
> Fuel fill installed and plumbed
> 
> 
> Cam cleat installed
> 
> 
> Fuel tank vent installed and plumbed
> 
> 
> Bow Eye installed


Freakin awesome!!! Way cool!

Hey tell me about the stainless steel rope grip? Maybe it was in one of your earlier pic post. I'll go look it up.


----------



## LWalker

It a blowboater thing..."cam cleat". You pull the rope thru it and then the more pressure there is the tighter the cleat gets. Its great for tarpon fishing off the beach, because one simple pull of the rope straight up and it is out of the cleat. Throw it in the water and your one your way to chase the fish a whole lot quicker than trying to untie an anchor line.


----------



## Boatdesigner

LWalker said:


> Thanks! I found that most corrosion starts on the bases and it is caused when the platform is installed. When the screws are tightened, it cracks or chips the powdercoated underneath the screw. It looks cleaner too!
> 
> I used 3/8" thick bases and drilled and tapped them for a 3/8" bolt.


Great look! Even when you use stainless bases and fasteners you still get corrosion because of the various grades of stainless and the trouble with finding "good" stainless. I used to see corrosion on boats awaiting shipment from the factory when we were ordering 316 stainless fasteners. Some of that we tracked down to residue from the steel driver bits used to install the fasteners. 

What did you use for backing plates under the 3/8" bolts? I know you put the doublers in the deck, did you make an aluminum plate for under the head of the bolt or just use large fender washers. The concern for me is the pressure from the head of the bolt compressing the wood over time and the base getting loose.


----------



## LWalker

RCR said:


> Think you can back that camera up and give us a full shot?? The detail pictures are just teasing us! Beautiful work all round man!


----------



## LWalker

Laid down the nonskid in the cockpit and got started with the carpet on the gunnels.


----------



## yobata

LWalker said:


> Laid down the nonskid in the cockpit and got started with the carpet on the gunnels.


Luke, what did you do with the carpet edges after cutting them out? I am worried about fraying when I add carpet to my skiff. 

Also, are you just using spray adhesives to glue the carpet panels? I was told this stuff works well


----------



## LWalker

I didn't do anything to the edges. It's outdoor carpet and the back is bonded so I don't think it will fray.

I typically use the 3M 77 spray. I wanted something I could brush on because spraying would make a big mess on the area I was working. I used DAP Weldwood this time and it seems to work great. I finished one side this morning before church.


----------



## bryson

That's looking incredible! Did you make a template or anything for the carpet, or did you just glue it in and kind of cut as you go?


----------



## LWalker

I cut and prefit all the pieces first. The frames are 23 1/4 inches apart, so the vertical lines are parallel and common among all the pieces. The horizontals are all square except for the front piece where the flare starts...I had to adjust it a little to make the margins equal.


----------



## yobata

I just noticed that you have rod tubes in your rear bulkhead but I don't see any rod racks on your gunnel supports. What's the plan for rod storage?


----------



## LWalker

Bottom Middle



http://www.thesundeckonline.com/RubberRodHolders.html


----------



## LWalker

FWC inspected and approved my vessel today!


----------



## CodyW

LWalker said:


> FWC inspected and approved my vessel today!


Sweet! What was their reaction?


----------



## Boatdesigner

Great news! I was worried for you as your boat is much too pretty to have to cut it open for modifications. Almost there now!


----------



## mikerodrig27

I just registered so that I could subscribe! I can't way to hear how it rides. You decide on the motor yet? I've always liked yamaha.


----------



## LWalker

mikerodrig27 said:


> I just registered so that I could subscribe! I can't way to hear how it rides. You decide on the motor yet? I've always liked yamaha.


Yes, I will be picking up my new Yamaha 70 tomorrow.

Carpet Complete


New shoes for the trailer(still lots of work to be done there)


----------



## LWalker

Shot the clear on the bright finished parts


----------



## CodyW

That carpet blends in really well with the front bulkhead. Good color choice.


----------



## yobata

Wet that thing already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bryson

I'm drooling over the bright work. The whole boat looks incredible!


----------



## LWalker

There is a bit of rigging going on. I plan on drilling a bunch of holes in transom tonight.


----------



## permitchaser

I love the wood. So ya think you'll get it wet in June!


----------



## LWalker

Permit, I hope to get it in the water this month.

Switch panel for the console


thru hull in, drain plugs in, all control and motor cabling has been run, binnacle installed and hooked up, transom supports and motor bolts are in place and I'm sure some other stuff.


----------



## LWalker

Jackplate mounted


Motor airborne


----------



## POCtied

damn that is a good lookin color scheme!


----------



## billeh

I get so excited every time I see this thread has been bumped...so gorgeous


----------



## Boatdesigner

Spectacular!


----------



## Whiskey Angler

Lwalk...Your trips to the fuel pump are going to take forever. Every Tom Dick and Jane is going to want to talk to you about your boat for a half hour. It really stands out in an amazing way!


----------



## sjrobin

Great work on the skiff!


----------



## LWalker

Motor is rigged! 

Side console complete with exception of the Garmin on the way.


These are the tasks I need to do to splash it:
Finish up wiring the jackplate 
Tie up a few loose cables
Install Battery
Mount cushion and backrest
Replace bunk supports on trailer
Install prop

Shouldn't be long.


----------



## LWalker

This just happened. Very pleased. More details and pictures to come Friday after I give it a real shakedown.


----------



## fjmaverick

Thats so awesome.

Whats the story with your test lake?


----------



## LWalker

That is a man made ski lake. There are two of them that my neighborhood is built around


----------



## Boatdesigner

Congratulations! The boat looks really good in the water. I am guessing there are still a few things to go up forward, like your tournament fishing partner that we planned on way back when you got started. I can't wait to get more reports on how she runs and how she poles. Once again, great job!


----------



## fjmaverick

3 and a half years of hard work
Looks worth every minute


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

Congrats on a fine looking skiff.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier

This is bad ass...amazing finished product


----------



## billeh

A work of art!


----------



## bryson

Beautiful! Glad to see her on the water -- congratulations man, that's got to feel good!


----------



## tomahawk

Congratulations Luke! Its an awesome feeling.


----------



## wooddrow

wow. just wow


----------



## LWalker

I really gave the boat a thorough test this morning and I could not be happier with the performance.

2 Guys
15 Gallons Fuel
4500 RPMs = 30mph cruise (8.5 MPG)
6200 RPMs = 41.5mph top speed
Draft: 7" draft measured with a ruler 

The boat gets up it in very shallow water with the plate all the way up.

The boat turns great, cuts through chop, and rides very good.

The boat is silent on the drift in some pretty good chop.

I still have to pole the boat, but based on what I have seen so far, it will do very well. We pushed it around a little today in the shallows and it definitely spins well. I think it will track very well based on how it acts on the drift and underway.

Well done on the design Timm!

Here is some video we took today:





Here are a bunch of pics:


----------



## mtoddsolomon

That thing is incredible! Great Job!!


----------



## billeh

I wish I had both your skills and your patience to grind through the build process. The best looking skiff I've seen since joining the site, and I've done a lot of lurking.


----------



## bryson

Jaw dropping! Are you planning to leave it without a rubrail? Definitely looks super clean that way, but I'd be afraid of everything!


----------



## TheFrequentFlier

billeh said:


> A work of art!


truly - this thing is amazing.


----------



## Boatdesigner

Beautiful job Luke! Your craftsmanship makes me look good. I defy anyone to tell that isn't a fiberglass boat pulled from a mold. I really love the cushions as well. The brown "leather" look goes really well with the varnished wood. Have you given any thought to adding a stainless half round around the deck edge? A little jewelry to go with the wood. I always worry when a boat doesn't have a rub rail, even though I know it will probably never be tied to a dock.

Do you think she has the correct prop? I don't know what RPM those engines are supposed to run. It looks like she gets right up on plane without sticking her nose in the air as well. 

Now we have to see if she catches fish! Once again, great job!


----------



## Boatdesigner

Oops! Bryson and I must have been typing at the same time!


----------



## LWalker

Thanks everyone!

I need to to take some time to thank some folks:

God for everything. What a blessing this whole process has been in so many ways. Philippians 4:13
Ashley(wife) this one goes without saying. Finances, Boat time, Faith, Encouragement. She likes to fish too
Timm - Designer and question answer-er 
Roger and Ragan - Thanks so much for all your help working, ideas, and just talking boats
Wyatt (son) This one is for me and you bud!
Numerous others that help in one way or another - Ridge, Pat, Cory, Chris, Lafronz, Justin, and I am sure I forgot some.....
All you guys that provided me with feedback, ideas and encouragement.


The boat will get a white rubrail. I still have several more projects that need to be completed:

Rubrail
Push Pole holders
Push Pole Caddie
Running lights
Casting Platform mount
Storage solutions for under hatches
Front Hatch Latch
Trailer guides


----------



## Boatdesigner

> The boat will get a white rubrail.


Do you have any of that mahogany left? Maybe enough for a nice little varnished piece around the sheer, screwed on with little bronze screws. Now I only suggest this as I am not the one who has to keep it varnished!


----------



## LWalker

No not enough. However, I did forget to list the mahogany toe rails that will be added.


----------



## JT PCBFL

So stoked seeing this thing done Luke, and so happy for you! I chuckled when I saw Lafronz on here..the man the legend. Way to keep God first brother! Ill catch up with you when I am back in the states, have fun on the new whip brother.


----------



## firecat1981

Wow what a journey this has been. Congrats on getting her going, see looks great!


----------



## c_ronius

Awesome!

I have followed this thread since the beginning, and after watching that video I can't stop smiling.

Bravo... excellent work, it is beautiful!


----------



## permitchaser

I think cats and dogs are going to start living together

Great looking skiff. Hope it doesn't take 3 years to slime it


----------



## LWalker

Boatdesigner said:


> Do you think she has the correct prop? I don't know what RPM those engines are supposed to run. It looks like she gets right up on plane without sticking her nose in the air as well.


Sorry I missed this one....I am running 6200 RPMs(6300 redline on F70) with a 17 pitch Powertech SCD3 which is a stern lifting semi cleaver prop. I am getting 41.5mph on the GPS which calculates out to about 6% slip. The prop is used and needs the leading edges cleaned up and has a slight bend on one of the tips. Once I get the prop shop to work on that we should be good to go.


----------



## Wolffie

It looks beautiful!!!! Congratulations! That must be a wonderful feeling! Some day....


----------



## Donnie

@LWalker 

I used to only check Microskiff sporadically so I somehow missed this thread. Man LWalker take a bow brother! That is one beautiful skiff, great craftsmanship, and determination.


----------



## Bonecracker

Two Thumbs Up!!!


----------



## FishermanSailor

Spent the last two days reading this thread. This is by far the best build I've seen on the site and there are some great builds here. Congratulations. Need some fish porn now!


----------



## Seabreeze

Man, oh man, oh man !!! Enjoy every minute on Old Jimmy with your son.. Three generations there...Blessings...


----------



## LowHydrogen

Really happy for you man, hope you and the son have many great days on that beauty! Congrats.


----------



## Jacob85af

Made an account just to tell you how much of an inspiration this is. Me and my boy have discussed building a boat and this will be really insightful to look back over for guidance. great job and beautiful boat you have there.


----------



## LWalker

Thanks for all the kind comments! I have been trying to tie up all the little loose ends and get this thing fishable. Today I finished the last key component to get me fishing. I still have lots of other stuff to do.


----------



## FishermanSailor

OK, I'll guess...push pole holders?


----------



## LWalker

Haha, you got it....I guess I forgot to say what they were.


----------



## bonehead

Around how much did it cost for the build?

Btw, based on looks, I'd take that over a Hells bay anyway. A job damn well done!


----------



## Dustin Pack

LWalker said:


> Thanks for all the kind comments! I have been trying to tie up all the little loose ends and get this thing fishable. Today I finished the last key component to get me fishing. I still have lots of other stuff to do.


Good Lord Walker, you crafty ass mofo. Those things are almost as beautiful as the skiff. Great work man.


----------



## Jeremiah

I read your post and it caused me to purchase a set of plans for an osprey 18. I just finished cutting two frames tonight. Your post is a great resource. Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## casartj

Looks great!! Is that a white rub rail I see in the last picture?


----------



## LWalker

Thanks guys! Yes, that is a white rub rail.


----------



## Boatdesigner

Are the push pole holders mahogany or teak or something else? They look like they match the other wood on the boat really well. Will they lower into the deck electrically when not in use? Like the Spirit of Ecstasy on a Rolls!


----------



## permitchaser

How does that beauty pole and have you slimed it yet


----------



## LWalker

The holders are turned from mahogany. 

We finally got all the rain out of here. I plan on poling and slimming her next week


----------



## Carivera

I have no idea how I am now just seeing this. beautiful build sir.


----------



## LWalker

Glad to say that she catches 40"+ redfish


----------



## Pole Position

Congrats---I suspect that moment made all the hours spent fairing well worthwhile.


----------



## Boatdesigner

That's why we go fishing! Great job captain and mate!


----------



## eduardo

hello i am a carpenter here in brazil my profession here this is more difficult i want to venture and try building boats boats i need projects to start whatever God wants email [email protected]


----------



## yobata

eduardo said:


> hello i am a carpenter here in brazil my profession here this is more difficult i want to venture and try building boats boats i need projects to start whatever God wants email [email protected]


Hello Eduardo! I watched this build of the Ospray 18 along with a few other Osprey 18 builds and enjoyed them. I think you should build one! The plans are from smith marine:
http://www.smithmarinedesign.com/osprey18.html


----------



## TidewateR

Had to go back and re read

Fine job Luke! 

Any updates on the skiff or stories to tell? Did you end up with trim tabs?


----------



## Boykinballer

Just found this thread... a little late but WOW. Congratulations on all your hard work.


----------

